# [OFFICIAL] Nagato Becomes Complete! Prime Nagato Thread



## Deleted member 175252 (Aug 3, 2011)

*The Official Nagato is a Boss Thread.*

how boss is nagato, if anyone prior to this chapter thought an amaterasu can stop him, then you are wrong  a shinra tensai can repel amterasu even after its on your body.

and also the fact that preta paths absorbing ability > samehada seeing as a few seconds under preta meant that bee went from V2 to base straight away, whereas samehada only turned it from V2 to V1.

and the fact that nagato kind of blitzed bee too. his speed in his scrawney body is also beast.


----------



## HInch (Aug 3, 2011)

Strongest character the manga has shown, so far.

...Until Madara has his fight.


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 3, 2011)

He's amazing.

H could kill Naruto right here.


----------



## RandomLurker (Aug 3, 2011)

Nagato kicked ass.

It's official, Nagato > Itachi


----------



## lathia (Aug 3, 2011)

That Nagato . Next chapter will be fun, 3 vs 1.


----------



## Coldhands (Aug 3, 2011)

I'v been saying this for a long time: Nagato is easily the strongest character in the manga (minus Rinnegan Madara since we haven't seen him yet).


----------



## Deleted member 175252 (Aug 3, 2011)

HInch said:


> Strongest character the manga has shown, so far.
> 
> ...Until Madara has his fight.



yup. 

although i didnt know he could repel amterasu after it hits him, i was quite impressed by that feat. and the fucked his absorption is ridiculous, turning bee back into base from v2 in a few moments is amazing, any normal person would get drained instantly


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Aug 3, 2011)

yeah, nagato is a monster. he just showed himself to be the most powerful man in the world again, but that might change next chapter.


----------



## Deleted member 175252 (Aug 3, 2011)

lathia said:


> That Nagato . Next chapter will be fun 3 vs 1.



now that will be interesting to watch

susanoo vs shinra tensai anyone?


----------



## vered (Aug 3, 2011)

Nagato is a beast nuff said.
he restored his body completly.
like a better living samehada and restored all his leg wounds as well.
and that was a snake that cought naruto a 2 animals into one!!!


----------



## Vegeta's Urine (Aug 3, 2011)

A God, It will take a lot to beat him.


----------



## Deleted member 175252 (Aug 3, 2011)

JuubiSage said:


> I'v been saying this for a long time: Nagato is easily the strongest character in the manga (minus Rinnegan Madara since we haven't seen him yet).



im sure most of us knew that, and also the fact that he blitzed bee as well! (sort of anyway )


----------



## HInch (Aug 3, 2011)

PrazzyP said:


> yup.
> 
> although i didnt know he could repel amterasu after it hits him, i was quite impressed by that feat. and the fucked his absorption is ridiculous, turning bee back into base from v2 in a few moments is amazing, any normal person would get drained instantly



The absorption feat is absolutely insane. The amount of chakra he drained in such a short time is crazy. When you think of the former champ, samehada, not being able to pull that off...Well, damn son. *Damn*.


----------



## slickcat (Aug 3, 2011)

definitely the strongest character shown in this manga. His powers are fucking unstoppable.


----------



## Sorin (Aug 3, 2011)

Seriously he's like a tier above everything else we've seen in this manga.Guess being 3 rikodou senin does that.Btw do you even imagine how big his CT can be now that he's healthy?Ridiculous.


----------



## Klue (Aug 3, 2011)

Nagato vs Naruto, Bee and Itachi.

Unfortunately, we'll have to wait two weeks to see it.


----------



## HInch (Aug 3, 2011)

It makes you wonder how he'd have coped if he took himself out of sync. I understand that was his way to control the Pain bodies remotely and keep himself virtually invulnerable due to proxy but...It's so boss watching him chaining together all these broken jutsus.


----------



## Distance (Aug 3, 2011)

Nagato is what he claimed to be, and that is God. Only Madara, and Naruto has a chance, and I'm only saying Naruto because he's the main character.


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 3, 2011)

Klue said:


> Nagato vs Naruto, Bee and Itachi.
> 
> Unfortunately, we'll have to wait two weeks to see it.


Two weeks?

You must be joking.


----------



## vered (Aug 3, 2011)

that summon is badass.
2 animals into one.


----------



## AceBizzle (Aug 3, 2011)

Nagato made me shat my pants...


----------



## slickcat (Aug 3, 2011)

Imagining this monster playable in the Naruto video game makes me fucking happy. Jiraiya sensei must be proud in the afterlife. His students are God tier.


----------



## vered (Aug 3, 2011)

jiraya truly was exceptional with the way he handled the paths.


----------



## Deshi Basara (Aug 3, 2011)

And it will just keep getting better and better 

I think he will take down Bee and Itachi at least.


----------



## Sorin (Aug 3, 2011)

Hey Hexa look Nagato can walk and do shit even with Hanzou damaging his legs.


----------



## lathia (Aug 3, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> Two weeks?
> 
> You must be joking.



Yeah this week and the next one! Well, starting from today that is.


----------



## Rikudou (Aug 3, 2011)

Holy shit, what absorption power. And he didn't even need to grap his opponent to suck it out! He managed to suck it while actually getting hit!

Imagine what that'd do against a regular shinobi. Taijutsu is out of the question against a Rinnegan user.


----------



## vered (Aug 3, 2011)

Sorin said:


> Hey Hexa look Nagato can walk and do shit even with Hanzou damaging his legs.



he completly healed himself this week.
including legs and everything.this is the healthy Nagato we've all been waiting to see.


----------



## silly (Aug 3, 2011)

Nagato in his prime body with all the paths, this is going to be massacre.


----------



## Gyroscope (Aug 3, 2011)

Lets not forget that he's an Edo Tensei. A direct Amaterasu like that would have killed him had he not already been dead. Not to take away from this moment and he did seem really cool at the end, don't forget that Kabuto praised Itachi as being on another level when he broke the Edo Tensei while Nagato is now completely Kabuto's puppet.

Seems to me that Kishi is constantly trying to put the two on the same tier.


----------



## GKY (Aug 3, 2011)

Nagato is mega boss, and the strongest one on the field at the moment. But to be fair, Amaterasu destroyed him, he revived and then Shinra Tensei'd it away.


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 3, 2011)

Nagato looks pretty awesome rejuvenated


----------



## vered (Aug 3, 2011)

Gyroscope said:


> Lets not forget that he's an Edo Tensei. A direct Amaterasu like that would have killed him had he not already been dead. Not to take away from this moment and he did seem really cool at the end, don't forget that Kabuto praised Itachi as being on another level when he broke the Edo Tensei while Nagato is now completely Kabuto's puppet.
> 
> Seems to me that Kishi is constantly trying to put the two on the same tier.



hmm the only thing that was damage is his arm.and well itachi had shisui genjutsu that was meant for sasuke so it helped itachi regain control.
once kabuto started getting serious he took full control over Nagato and started the rampage.


----------



## Deleted member 175252 (Aug 3, 2011)

Rikudou said:


> Holy shit, what absorption power. And he didn't even need to grap his opponent to suck it out! He managed to suck it while actually getting hit!
> 
> Imagine what that'd do against a regular shinobi. Taijutsu is out of the question against a Rinnegan user.



IKR!

he got hit by taijutsu and obviously got injured, but like kisame with samehada all nagato has to do is heal himself with the chakra he just stole from bee!


----------



## Sorin (Aug 3, 2011)

Wasn't the chameleon cut in half by ma tongue or whatever she used in the jiraya vs pain fight?



vered said:


> that summon is badass.
> 2 animals into one.



You noticed that now?

2

And you call yourself a Nagato fan. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



jk the summon is indeed beast






vered said:


> he completly healed himself this week.
> including legs and everything.this is the healthy Nagato we've all been waiting to see.



Before healing himself he caught Bee by "surprise".Isn't that what happened? Those panels are confusing.


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Aug 3, 2011)

didnt this chapter sort of realign the power tiers? people have been saying that pain wasnt very impressive after he died.


----------



## Dark Red Z (Aug 3, 2011)

*RIP Nagato?*

From the looks of it, his personality has been killed, as his eye darkened and attacked furiously.

Is this really the end for him and his humanity?


----------



## Cjones (Aug 3, 2011)

When Nagato's hair started turning color after absorbing Bee's shroud. I immediately thought "Shit just got real."


----------



## vered (Aug 3, 2011)

GKY said:


> Nagato is mega boss, and the strongest one on the field at the moment. But to be fair, Amaterasu destroyed him, he revived and then Shinra Tensei'd it away.



actually no.he shinra tenseied the amaterasu  first and only then his arm healed.


----------



## Rikudou (Aug 3, 2011)

PrazzyP said:


> IKR!
> 
> he got hit by taijutsu and obviously got injured, but like kisame with samehada all nagato has to do is heal himself with the chakra he just stole from bee!



HAXX Rinnegan iz HAX!!!


----------



## ? (Aug 3, 2011)

Yeah, but at least when he dies we can say it took Naruto+Bee+ Immortal Itachi to beat him


----------



## Deleted member 175252 (Aug 3, 2011)

cbark42 said:


> didnt this chapter sort of realign the power tiers? people have been saying that pain wasnt very impressive after he died.



and i still  my self every time i hear someone spout that nonsense.

he'd still give the 5 kage's a run for their money with minimal effort.


----------



## vered (Aug 3, 2011)

Sorin said:


> Wasn't the chameleon cut in half by ma tongue or whatever she used in the jiraya vs pain fight?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



there were several chameleons against jiraya.i can only guess nagato made several like these.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Aug 3, 2011)

Stupid Nagato, he could have recovered his body anytime and would be more then capable of pleasuring late Konon! 

Guess he just liked being pitied by chicks....

Time to nuke the land, young Nagato! :ho


----------



## Cold (Aug 3, 2011)

Dude ST'd amaterasu off his body...  And he has the ability to restore himself...  Geez, this is crazy.

EDIT:  And I'm not talking about Edo Tensei which restored his arm, I mean the ability that one Pain body had.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 3, 2011)

i'm sure he'll come back right before he's defeated to give words of wisdom and encouragement.


----------



## Achilles (Aug 3, 2011)

He blew out that amaterasu like a candle.


----------



## the_symbol_of_rebirth (Aug 3, 2011)

I always thought that Nagato was stronger than RM Naruto. Naruto has the superspeed but Nagato has tons of haxx ninjutsu.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Aug 3, 2011)

Inu said:


> Yeah, but at least when he dies we can say it took Naruto+Bee+ Immortal Itachi to beat him



This is very true.

Just think of how Hax Madara is right now. 

Everything that Nagato shows, we can expect from Madara but on a higher level, in addition to all his other jutsus(Sharingan included) and whatever jutsus the Tailed beast hosts might use.


----------



## Star★Platinum (Aug 3, 2011)

Nagato has become a beast, I guess 'prime healthy' Nagato is a real thing now, haha.
Awesome ninjutsu counters
Speed blitzed a pushed bee.
Taijutsu skills from human path and soul grabbing.
Incredible offensive power..

It'll be Bee, Naruto and Itachi taking on A 'Perfect' Nagato next.


----------



## Deleted member 175252 (Aug 3, 2011)

Achilles said:


> He blew out that amaterasu like a candle.



hell yes he did


----------



## ? (Aug 3, 2011)

Nagato is a boss 

And it was confirmed this chapter he could use soul rip without having to grab the opponents head....all he has to do is touch them .


----------



## Klue (Aug 3, 2011)

vered said:


> there were several chameleons against jiraya.i can only guess nagato made several like these.



Or he healed it.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Aug 3, 2011)

Kabuto is sick of Nagato's cheering on Naruto, already!


----------



## afrosheen6565 (Aug 3, 2011)

*Nagato Just Won the Manga*

This chapter was so good it makes me want to stop reading the manga. 
NAGATO just STOMPED my favorite characters....and you know what? It fits. It works. This is good. Well done Kishi. I was getting tired of overpowered Kyuubi mode anyway.


----------



## Jizznificent (Aug 3, 2011)

in will miss "jolly" nagato 

but "mindless healthy nagato" is a good  replacement.


----------



## GKY (Aug 3, 2011)

vered said:


> actually no.he shinra tenseied the amaterasu  first and only then his arm healed.



And his face and body


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 3, 2011)

he didn't stomp anyone


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 3, 2011)

Nagato will be free.


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Aug 3, 2011)

PrazzyP said:


> and i still  my self every time i hear someone spout that nonsense.
> 
> he'd still give the 5 kage's a run for their money with minimal effort.



yeah, that shit was annoying. everytime a character did _anything_ after the pain arc, people wanted to put them above pain in strength.


----------



## Sorin (Aug 3, 2011)

That's why Pain was such a powerful and handy jutsu. If you beat the six bodies then you have to confront Nagato himself, that is if you have knowledge of him and find him.Nagato can then restore whatever shit you destroyed and knows everything you can do.If he, above these, even heals himself then good luck beating this friend.


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Aug 3, 2011)

Holy.. What the hell is going to happen? He is over here owning in a couple of panels.

Holy shit, Nagato has become 100% Awesome


----------



## Yagami1211 (Aug 3, 2011)

Nagato for main character ! NAO !


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Aug 3, 2011)

Sorin said:


> That's why Pain was such a powerful and handy jutsu. If you beat the six bodies then you have to confront Nagato himself, that is if you have knowledge of him and find him.Nagato can then restore whatever shit you destroyed and knows everything you can do.If he, above these, even heals himself then good luck beating this friend.



i think if nagato were to go into a fight all on his lonesome, he'd be weaker than pain.


----------



## vered (Aug 3, 2011)

Inu said:


> Nagato is a boss
> 
> And it was confirmed this chapter he could use soul rip without having to grab the opponents head....all he has to do is touch them .



yea though now im not so sure.im not sure he took the soul,but enery or knowledge.perhaps its knowledge since the human path has the abbility to read the soul out of info as well.


----------



## The Fool (Aug 3, 2011)

It looks like we are going to see perfect Nagato versus MS Itachi, RM Naruto, and Bee. Shit just got real.


----------



## Uzumakinaru (Aug 3, 2011)

This is even more than Prime Nagato, now he is immortal!


----------



## Deleted member 175252 (Aug 3, 2011)

cbark42 said:


> yeah, that shit was annoying. everytime a character did _anything_ after the pain arc, people wanted to put them above pain in strength.



exactly, some people were even saying raikage could solos just due to his speed. saying he could blitz all the bodies.


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Aug 3, 2011)

Is Nagato awesome or is Nagato awesome!?!?!?!?


----------



## vered (Aug 3, 2011)

Nagato Sennin said:


> Is Nagato awesome or is Nagato awesome!?!?!?!?



Nagato is a beast.his samehada like absorption abbility and regeneration alone puts him above almost everyone else.


----------



## Star★Platinum (Aug 3, 2011)

Also,  Why did his hair become red again the moment he 'absorbed' Bee's shroud?  Did the energy revitalize him or something?..


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Aug 3, 2011)

I know everyone is happy for Nagato, but you do know this hypes up Madara even more.

He has 6 former Tailed beasts Hosts with immortal bodys, as his extensions, and they also have Sharingan.

Whatever Nagato shows, expect to see the same from Madara(Not Including his 6 paths) if not higher level stuff.


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 3, 2011)

Nagato and Itachi are somehow going to live, I know it.


----------



## vered (Aug 3, 2011)

X Itachi X said:


> Also,  Why did his hair become red again the moment he 'absorbed' Bee's shroud?  Did the energy revitalize him or something?..



he restored himself comepletly.vitality,health,leg injuries.all of that.
thats the reason for the final statment.he is finally complete.


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Aug 3, 2011)

X Itachi X said:


> Did the energy revitalize him or something?..



yes. thats exactly what happened.


----------



## ? (Aug 3, 2011)

Nagato is such a troll 

He made Itachi carry him, even though he could restore himself.


----------



## Zerst?ren (Aug 3, 2011)

PrazzyP said:


> and i still  my self every time i hear someone spout that nonsense.
> 
> *he'd still give the 5 kage's a run for their money with minimal effort.*



THIS. He could go malnourished and suck up Raikage's Raiton Shroud and be full power again.

No matter how much he sucked before his death, he's one of the strongest of the manga.


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Aug 3, 2011)

RumbleKing Yoshitsune said:


> I know everyone is happy for Nagato, but you do know this hypes up Madara even more.
> 
> He has 6 former Tailed beasts Hosts with immortal bodys, as his extensions, and they also have Sharingan.
> 
> Whatever Nagato shows, expect to see the same from Madara(Not Including his 6 paths) if not higher level stuff.



Doubt Madara has those Summons


----------



## Star★Platinum (Aug 3, 2011)

vered said:


> he restored himself comepletly.vitality,health,leg injuries.all of that.
> thats the reason for the final statment.he is finally complete.



He would have done that sooner though if that was the case, His hair turned colour AFTER he absorbed the shroud.



cbark42 said:


> yes. thats exactly what happened.



Figured, BUT another question.. He was able to blitz behind Bee after the Shinra tensei, that's quite a distance for someone who couldn't walk moments before.. and he had no energy absorbed.. So how did he manage to do this?  His other paths? Then why didn't he use them sooner?


----------



## Sorin (Aug 3, 2011)

cbark42 said:


> i think if nagato were to go into a fight all on his lonesome, he'd be weaker than pain.



Sure but after defeating the six paths of pain does anyone have the power to beat even crippled Nagato? hell there are very few who could cause problems for Pain in the first place.

Nah Nagato with Pain jutsu is literally a god.


----------



## vered (Aug 3, 2011)

Inu said:


> Nagato is such a troll
> 
> He made Itachi carry him, even though he could restore himself.



kabuto is a troll actually.
but more than anything kishi is a troll.


----------



## Black☆Star (Aug 3, 2011)

Why so epic Nagato...why, WHY ?


----------



## Sorin (Aug 3, 2011)

Yo bitches vote the second option.It gets no love.


----------



## arokh (Aug 3, 2011)

cbark42 said:


> i think if nagato were to go into a fight all on his lonesome, he'd be weaker than pain.



Didn't you see Nagato oneshot both Naruto and Bee in like two panels?

Next chapter: Itachi saves Naruto and Samehada saves Bee.


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Aug 3, 2011)

X Itachi X said:


> Figured, BUT another question.. He was able to blitz behind Bee after the Shinra tensei, that's quite a distance for someone who couldn't walk moments before.. and he had no energy absorbed.. So how did he manage to do this?  His other paths? Then why didn't he use them sooner?



no idea what he used to speed blitz. probably just rode on the invisible lizard things.


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Aug 3, 2011)

Did Nagato Blitz Bee? How did he get to him so fast?


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Aug 3, 2011)

Nagato blitzed both Bee and Naruto. Next chapter, Itachi > Nagato. 

I'm impressed with Nagato's speed.


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Aug 3, 2011)

trondah said:


> Didn't you see Nagato oneshot both Naruto and Bee in like two panels?



deva path was also able one shot naruto with bansho tenin. and bee just got thrown back. if kakashi can tank it, then you know bee can.


----------



## Sorin (Aug 3, 2011)

Nagato Sennin said:


> Did Nagato Blitz Bee?



Nah.He caught him by surprise but Bee reacted casually and transformed in V2.


----------



## Angoobo (Aug 3, 2011)

Nagato has shown why he's minato/hashirama tier, from the moment Kabuto forced him to fight, he solod the whole cast...
Plus it was confirmed ST. counters ama, Itachi isn't the strongest genjutsu user...really the best chapter of the 2nd gen so far


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 3, 2011)

Nagato has to break out of ET, he's too strong for this.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Aug 3, 2011)

Nagato Sennin said:


> Doubt Madara has those Summons



Madara is Madara, he has everything. 


Kabuto became god tier in no time flat, Madara can get him-selves some Summons, although he has no need for any of them.


----------



## Deleted member 175252 (Aug 3, 2011)

Sorin said:


> Sure but after defeating the six paths of pain does anyone have the power to beat even crippled Nagato? hell there are very few who could cause problems for Pain in the first place.
> 
> Nah Nagato with Pain jutsu is literally a god.



exactly the fact is that pain is just a jutsu, 98% will not even get past pain, but the 2% that might do, still need to face nagato himself...

basically nobody can defeat him, apart from rikudo and rinnegan madara.


----------



## Klue (Aug 3, 2011)

So much for 'Healthy-Prime' Nagato being a wet-fanboys-dream. 


Can I get this: "", only with a healthy Nagato?


----------



## Star★Platinum (Aug 3, 2011)

Nagato Sennin said:


> Did Nagato Blitz Bee? How did he get to him so fast?



He covered the distance of the Shinra tensei blast and appeared behind Bee somehow, this was BEFORE absorbing Bee's chakra shroud which caused his hair to turn red again and apparantely re-energize him so to speak, so how he covered that distance before that and when he couldn't walk before makes no sense.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Aug 3, 2011)

Still can't believe that Nagato could be so lazy. 

Nagato - *Carry me, bitch.*

Itachi - *Yes sir...*

Nagato -* That's right, bitch, carry your fuckin' senshi! *

Nagato is a pimp boss, to make one of the most powerful Uchiha ninjas look like a slave! :ho


----------



## Appleofeden (Aug 3, 2011)

Negate makes the 6 paths of pain look useless
There is 1 thing I don't understand. If he can 
revitalize himself with preta y didn't he do it
When he was alive


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Aug 3, 2011)

Sorin said:


> Sure but after defeating the six paths of pain does anyone have the power to beat even crippled Nagato? hell there are very few who could cause problems for Pain in the first place.
> 
> Nah Nagato with Pain jutsu is literally a god.



thats why i think hes weaker. you dont have to go through pain first.


----------



## Complete_Ownage (Aug 3, 2011)

Cannot wait for Nagaot vs Itachi, Naruto, bee

Going to be EPIC!


----------



## Michael Lucky (Aug 3, 2011)

Nagato just became the strongest character by far again


----------



## Coldhands (Aug 3, 2011)

Deaf Ninja Reaper said:


> Still can't believe that Nagato could be so lazy.
> 
> Nagato - *Carry me, bitch.*
> 
> ...


----------



## seastone (Aug 3, 2011)

Nagato is insanely strong. With a single touch, he could drain almost anyone's chakra. More so BT+soul rip is a combo that could kill almost anyone.


----------



## Deleted member 175252 (Aug 3, 2011)

so this means that nagato basically can do what kisame does with samehada? 

just absorb other people's chakra and turn it into his own stamina?


----------



## Sorin (Aug 3, 2011)

Kakashi Hatake said:


> Nagato blitzed both Bee and Naruto. Next chapter, *Itachi > Nagato*.
> 
> I'm impressed with Nagato's speed.







Angelo said:


> Nagato has shown why he's minato/hashirama tier, from the moment Kabuto forced him to fight, he solod the whole cast...
> Plus it was confirmed ST. counters ama, Itachi isn't the strongest genjutsu user...really the best chapter of the 2nd gen so far



Even though i'm a Minato fan i don't think he stands a chance against this Nagato.And i also think that this Nagato is more powerful than EMS Madara or Hashirama.


----------



## seastone (Aug 3, 2011)

^ Yes except he does it many times better.


----------



## vered (Aug 3, 2011)

PrazzyP said:


> so this means that nagato basically can do what kisame does with samehada?
> 
> just absorb other people's chakra and turn it into his own stamina?



yes he is basicly Samehada being put into a shinobi all at once.
and even better than samehada at absorbing.


----------



## Deleted member 175252 (Aug 3, 2011)

Sorin said:


> Even though i'm a Minato fan i don't think he stands a chance against this Nagato.And i also think that this Nagato is more powerful than EMS Madara or Hashirama.



agreed.

nagato > minato, EMS madara and Hashirama

it makes sense because rinnegan > EMS and if EMS madara was on hashirama's level then it makes sense that nagato > hashirama too.

and minato power wise would stand no chance against many top tiers, but just because of the fact he has hirashin makes him nearly impossible to hit.

but i think the moment minato hits him with a rasengan, nagato absorbs it and shinra tensai's him.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Aug 3, 2011)

Off-Topic.

Whats with all the CM Punk Sets recently, i kind of want one now. ^_^


----------



## lazer (Aug 3, 2011)

Eer why didn't nagato absorb away naruto's chakra, surely pulling the soul of non 9 tailed chakra naruto would be easier than the opposite... 

Also, nagato must've known about the chakra absorption of samehada back when akatsuki was alive and well, so did he not know that all he needed was chakra via samehada to de-cripple himself?


----------



## Deleted member 175252 (Aug 3, 2011)

vered said:


> yes he is basicly Samehada being put into a shinobi all at once.
> and even better than samehada at absorbing.



this makes nagato even more OP.

i literally laugh at the people who said pain was weak


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (Aug 3, 2011)

vered said:


> that summon is badass.
> 2 animals into one.



Shouldn't it be dead though? Fukasaku chopped it up into pieces. 



vered said:


> jiraya truly was exceptional with the way he handled the paths.



Indeed. Especially when he fought all six with just one arm.



MaskedMenace said:


> Nagato is insanely strong. With a single touch, he could drain almost anyone's chakra.



That's now how it works.


----------



## vered (Aug 3, 2011)

lazer said:


> Eer why didn't nagato absorb away naruto's chakra, surely pulling the soul of non 9 tailed chakra naruto would be easier than the opposite...
> 
> Also, nagato must've known about the chakra absorption of samehada back when akatsuki was alive and well, so did he not know that all he needed was chakra via samehada to de-cripple himself?



back then he was using the pain bodies.and well he was also bring syched with the rods to the statue.


----------



## SharinganRinnegan (Aug 3, 2011)

Nagato does spiritual blowjobs to even main characters. (soul sucking).

This is nothing new though. yall keep acting like we didnt already know this.

BUT OMG!
I am so excited to see Susano'o VS Pain

this will put an end to all debates. I cannot wait


----------



## Nakson (Aug 3, 2011)

vered said:


> Nagato is a beast nuff said.
> he restored his body completly.
> like a better living samehada and restored all his leg wounds as well.
> and that was a snake that cought naruto a 2 animals into one!!!



I am guessing Madara has this power now!!!


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Aug 3, 2011)

Angelo said:


> Nagato has shown why he's minato/hashirama tier, from the moment Kabuto forced him to fight, he solod the whole cast...
> Plus it was confirmed ST. counters ama, Itachi isn't the strongest genjutsu user...really the best chapter of the 2nd gen so far


hashirama tier? the first was pretty weak compared to the current generation.


Deaf Ninja Reaper said:


> Still can't believe that Nagato could be so lazy.
> 
> Nagato - *Carry me, bitch.*
> 
> ...



he'd have to find an assload of chakra to absorb, wouldnt he?


----------



## Sorin (Aug 3, 2011)

PrazzyP said:


> agreed.
> 
> nagato > minato, EMS madara and Hashirama
> 
> ...



Hirishin is great counter to ST.You make it sound like Nagato would beat Minato with ST alone.What if Minato uses a kunai instead of rasengan?can he absorb that?(btw i'm not saying Minato beats Nagato since i've already declared that Nagato is above Minato).

You also used hiriashin as an excuse for why Minato can not be killed that easily.Why?it's his damn power.


----------



## Sniffers (Aug 3, 2011)

I didn't expect Kishimoto would actually give us Prime Nagato at this point. Happy to see him. I hope he doesn't fight Naruto, Killer B and Itachi all equally though. Fingers crossed Itachi will deal with Nagato, while Naruto fights Madara. This chapter kind of set the stage for Itachi vs Nagato. Itachi just broke free and Nagato just revived. Give it to me, Kishimoto!


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 3, 2011)

Minato is a slow poke.

Come at me.


----------



## lucid1 (Aug 3, 2011)

now imagine how hax the six paths of madara are going to be


----------



## vered (Aug 3, 2011)

Nakson said:


> I am guessing Madara has this power now!!!



yea Madara is even more immortal now.he can regenerate himself just like Nagato and basicly be a true immortal.


----------



## Star★Platinum (Aug 3, 2011)

Kishi has indeed given us all of our Christmases early showing us a Perfect Nagato.  The ability to pull someone towards you then instantly rip their soul out.. Overpowered much.  There's going to be a counter to it shown next chapter unless Itachi or Bee saves him.


----------



## Deleted member 175252 (Aug 3, 2011)

Sorin said:


> Hirishin is great counter to ST.You make it sound like Nagato would beat Minato with ST alone.What if Minato uses a kunai instead of rasengan?can he absorb that?(btw i'm not saying Minato beats Nagato since i've already declared that Nagato is above Minato).
> 
> You also used hiriashin as an excuse for why Minato can not be killed that easily.Why?it's his damn power.



thats what im saying,

hirashin is a great counter for practically everything, im not taking anything away from it. but minato's weakness is that all he has to defeat his opponents right now is a rasengan which means he has to hit his opponent. and hitting nagato means its gets drained and could get soul ripped/


----------



## ANBUONE (Aug 3, 2011)

it pretty much confirmes nagato could have restored  his health anytime he wanted


----------



## Michael Lucky (Aug 3, 2011)

Lindgren will be proud 



RumbleKing Yoshitsune said:


> Off-Topic.
> 
> Whats with all the CM Punk Sets recently, i kind of want one now. ^_^



ppl say he's the new Austin, but he sure dont like being referred to as that


----------



## Black☆Star (Aug 3, 2011)

Toast456 said:


> now imagine how hax the six paths of madara are going to be



Compared to the Nagato who soloed Bee and Naruto in two panels .. ?..

Fodders compared to prime Nagato


----------



## Trent (Aug 3, 2011)

PrazzyP said:


> IKR!
> 
> he got hit by taijutsu and obviously got injured, but like kisame with samehada *all nagato has to do is heal himself with the chakra he just stole from bee*!



He is still an Edo Zombie. He constantly regenerates. 

But the chakra boost did visibly added fuel to the Edo fire.


----------



## lazer (Aug 3, 2011)

vered said:


> back then he was using the pain bodies.and well he was also bring syched with the rods to the statue.



I understand he had his hands full but it makes laugh thinking about all the things nagato can do but yet he couldn't clock that samehada + nagato = healthy nagato 

He must've been kicking himself after absorbing bee's chakra


----------



## Thor (Aug 3, 2011)

Even though Minato can't lose unless he chooses to, I can't see him beating Nagato at all. If they fought it would end in mutual destruction.


----------



## slickcat (Aug 3, 2011)

I m hoping he kills naruto and assumes the role of main character.


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Aug 3, 2011)

The only thing about this is now Nagato has to die


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Aug 3, 2011)

ANBUONE said:


> it pretty much confirmes nagato could have restored  his health anytime he wanted



he'd need a bijuu, wouldnt he?


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 3, 2011)

Nagato Sennin said:


> The only thing about this is now Nagato has to die


He isn't going to die.


----------



## vered (Aug 3, 2011)

Trent said:


> He is still an Edo Zombie. He constantly regenerates.
> 
> But the chakra boost did visibly added fuel to the Edo fire.



the regeneration and restoration was due to the absorption just like Samehada one.the edo regeneration was only visible in the amaterasu bit with the hand.


----------



## muishot (Aug 3, 2011)

Klue said:


> Nagato vs Naruto, Bee and Itachi.
> 
> Unfortunately, we'll have to wait two weeks to see it.



I doubt it's going to be Nagato vs Bee, Naruto, and Itachi.  Shisui's genjutsu has worn off, so I believe Itachi will be control by Kabuto again.  So Itachi will face Bee and Naruto vs Nagato is more likely.


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (Aug 3, 2011)

X Itachi X said:


> The ability to pull someone towards you then instantly rip their soul out.. Overpowered much.



You can defend or attack while being pulled, it's far from an instant-win although it has it's potential. 



ANBUONE said:


> it pretty much confirmes nagato could have restored  his health anytime he wanted



So much for Jiraiya using Pein's secret to beat a helpless cripple.


----------



## Deleted member 175252 (Aug 3, 2011)

Thor said:


> Even though Minato can't lose unless he chooses to, I can't see him beating Nagato at all. If they fought it would end in mutual destruction.



yup, nagato will just be like "attack attack attack" 
and minato will be like "dodge dodge dodge" 

and its likely nagato ends up winning seeing as i dont think a rasengan can hurt nagato


----------



## Thor (Aug 3, 2011)

cbark42 said:


> he'd need a bijuu, wouldnt he?



He already had 7.


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 3, 2011)

What if Nagato absorbed the 7 Bijuu as well?


----------



## joshhookway (Aug 3, 2011)

except he's going to get defeated by Naruto again


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Aug 3, 2011)

Thor said:


> He already had 7.


how could i forget that? yeah he could restore himself pretty much whenever he felt like it.


----------



## muishot (Aug 3, 2011)

Black☆Star said:


> Compared to the Nagato who soloed Bee and Naruto in two panels .. ?..
> 
> Fodders compared to prime Nagato



How is that solo?  Did Bee get kill or was he in any sort of danger of dying?  Now we get to see whether or not Human realm can suck Naruto's soul out.  This is the Prime Nagato so after this fight is over, there shouldn't be anymore speculation to what Nagato can do.  And after this battle we can all recalculate his abilities vs the others.


----------



## TH4N4T0S (Aug 3, 2011)

I hope that these four characters on the battlefield somehow find a way to break Kabuto's control over Prime Nagato. I think it's possible, seeing how powerful they are, and considering the possibility that Itachi's crow still has some use. Then perhaps they could go on to fight Madara's enhanced Jinchuuriki. I believe having the reinvigorated Nagato fight Naruto again would be a waste of effort and time as far as the progress of the story is concerned.


----------



## muishot (Aug 3, 2011)

cbark42 said:


> how could i forget that? yeah he could restore himself pretty much whenever he felt like it.



He can't.  Madara wouldn't let him.  Madara was using the tailbeasts chakra to make the Zetsu army.


----------



## Kanki (Aug 3, 2011)

Can't see Itachi lasting much longer. He'll probably sacrifice himself to save Naruto and Bee.


----------



## Kiss (Aug 3, 2011)

One can hope.


----------



## auem (Aug 3, 2011)

nagato proved what 'a true uzumaki' can do...all hails nagato....


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Aug 3, 2011)

He owes it to immortality though. Normally bee's lariat would kill him.

Bee got trolled very hard. Its now very obvious that he is the underdog among the 'top tiers'.


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Aug 3, 2011)

muishot said:


> He can't.  Madara wouldn't let him.  Madara was using the tailbeasts chakra to make the Zetsu army.



i doubt madara could stop him; nagato was the one synched to the statue.

i think he just knew that pain was a stronger, safer option than fighting with his real body.


----------



## Klue (Aug 3, 2011)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> He owes it to immortality though. Normally bee's lariat would kill him.
> 
> Bee got trolled very hard. Its now very obvious that he is the underdog among the 'top tiers'.



Unless he healed himself while absorbing Bee's chakra, similar to what Kisame and Samehade managed to do.


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Aug 3, 2011)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> He owes it to immortality though. Normally bee's lariat would kill him.



I didn't even look like he was phased by that hit


----------



## vered (Aug 3, 2011)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> He owes it to immortality though. Normally bee's lariat would kill him.
> 
> Bee got trolled very hard. Its now very obvious that he is the underdog among the 'top tiers'.



no it wasnt related to his immortality.preta realm restored him samehada like including healing all his injuries including his injured legs.
Nagato in life would have ended the same since his absorption abbility restored him while being hit.his absoption abbility is even better than samehada where he took all of V2 chakra from Bee unlike samehada.


----------



## TH4N4T0S (Aug 3, 2011)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> He owes it to immortality though. Normally bee's lariat would kill him.



Perhaps, but it's also possible that the Lariat didn't work and lost its power due to Nagato's chakra absorption technique.


----------



## B.o.t.i (Aug 3, 2011)

ANBUONE said:


> it pretty much confirmes nagato could have restored  his health anytime he wanted



Which makes it all retarded he could of easily jumped into enma,he could revive others but not himself all just retarded.

Clearly got killed of by editors to make sharingan faildara final villain.

But Not sure there will be anymore showcasing as faildara has to show something with rin'negan.Since nagato went back to normal he's just gonna unbind himself cause he has rin'negan and can control life and death.


----------



## Klue (Aug 3, 2011)

vered said:


> no it wasnt related to his immortality.preta realm restored him samehada like including healing all his injuries including his injured legs.
> Nagato in life would have ended the same since his absorption abbility restored him while being hit.his absoption abbility is even better than samehada where he took all of V2 chakra from Bee unlike samehada.



Good point.

Samehada could only eat enough chakra to force Bee back into V1.


----------



## Deleted member 175252 (Aug 3, 2011)

vered said:


> no it wasnt related to his immortality.preta realm restored him samehada like including healing all his injuries including his injured legs.
> Nagato in life would have ended the same since his absorption abbility restored him while being hit.his absoption abbility is even better than samehada where he took all of V2 chakra from Bee unlike samehada.



this, ET didnt play much of a part here.

nagato absorbed the lariat before it made good contact.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Aug 3, 2011)

Klue said:


> Unless he healed himself while absorbing Bee's chakra, similar to what Kisame and Samehade managed to do.



Nah. Kisame is a beast when it comes to durability. Nagato physically was very weak. If Kisame barely took it, Nagato wouldn't have a chance. At least he wouldn't be able to retain the consciousness to use a technique.







Nagato Sennin said:


> I didn't even look like he was phased by that hit


Because he is an edo.



TH4N4T0S said:


> Perhaps, but it's also possible that the Lariat didn't work and lost its power due to Nagato's chakra absorption technique.



if he had already activated the barrier before he got hit, that might be the case. But it seemed as if he took the blow.


----------



## Sniffers (Aug 3, 2011)

Hmm.. was it ever stated that Hungry Ghost Path would heal you? I thought it sealed the chakra away rather than turn it into something that heals the user. 

Anyone have a link to the mini-databook?


----------



## vered (Aug 3, 2011)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Nah. Kisame is a beast when it comes to durability. Nagato physically was very weak. If Kisame barely took it, Nagato wouldn't have a chance. At least he wouldn't be able to retain the consciousness to use a technique.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



the absorption started while being hit.there was no regeneration of edo being played here.
you can see the action is starting while being hit not afterwards like what happened with kisame.
Nagato is basicly a living samehada.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Aug 3, 2011)

Nagato for president, imagine if you got a president like that to fight wars


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Aug 3, 2011)

B.o.t.i said:


> Which makes it all retarded he could of easily jumped into enma,he could revive others but not himself all just retarded.



even if used enma to heal himself, wouldnt he just get screwed up again by the black rods?


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 3, 2011)

Kisame would be proud.


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Aug 3, 2011)

muishot said:


> How is that solo?  Did Bee get kill or was he in any sort of danger of dying?



Bee got absorbed and tossed aside like fodder


----------



## Illairen (Aug 3, 2011)

> Bee got absorbed and tossed aside like fodder



he gets absorbed almost everytime he fights. he should become a doctor for injured ninja.


----------



## Black☆Star (Aug 3, 2011)

muishot said:


> How is that solo?  Did Bee get kill or was he in any sort of danger of dying?  Now we get to see whether or not Human realm can suck Naruto's soul out.  This is the Prime Nagato so after this fight is over, there shouldn't be anymore speculation to what Nagato can do.  And after this battle we can all recalculate his abilities vs the others.



Page 12


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (Aug 3, 2011)

Sniffers said:


> Hmm.. was it ever stated that Hungry Ghost Path would heal you? I thought it sealed the chakra away rather than turn it into something that heals the user.
> 
> Anyone have a link to the mini-databook?



The fanbook said that Hungry Ghost absorbed chakra by reversing it's own chakra flow, harmlessly pulling a jutsu's chakra inside of his own body. Hungry Ghost being turned to stone from Naruto's chakra proved what the fanbook said.


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Aug 3, 2011)

why are people acting as if a shinra tensei is actually going to put bee down? naruto tanked a much bigger version of the tech.


----------



## Illairen (Aug 3, 2011)

> Kisame would be proud.



kisame was trolled


----------



## vered (Aug 3, 2011)

UltimateDeadpool said:


> The fanbook said that Hungry Ghost absorbed chakra by reversing it's own chakra flow, harmlessly pulling a jutsu's chakra inside of his own body. Hungry Ghost being turned to stone from Naruto's chakra proved what the fanbook said.



yea i think we should have known it would happen when preta pein took the chakra into his body and turned into stone implying he took the chakra as his own.making it a true absorption and not just sealing.


----------



## B.o.t.i (Aug 3, 2011)

cbark42 said:


> why are people acting as if a shinra tensei is actually going to put bee down? naruto tanked a much bigger version of the tech.



So what are you arguing??

cause people are just saying nagto slapped him around with ease 2times,2times which he did canon fact.


----------



## Sniffers (Aug 3, 2011)

UltimateDeadpool said:


> The fanbook said that Hungry Ghost absorbed chakra by reversing it's own chakra flow, harmlessly pulling a jutsu's chakra inside of his own body. Hungry Ghost being turned to stone from Naruto's chakra proved what the fanbook said.



So nothing about healing?


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Aug 3, 2011)

B.o.t.i said:


> So what are you arguing??
> 
> cause people are just saying nagto slapped him around with ease 2times,2times which he did canon fact.



there are people saying that bee got one-shot. getting thrown around isnt getting beat.


----------



## vered (Aug 3, 2011)

Sniffers said:


> So nothing about healing?



most of the stuff is outdated and refers to what we've seen in the pain arc.
alot of the DB3 material is irrelevent as well.
a future DB or perhaps even in he enxt chapter should provide some answers.


----------



## ? (Aug 3, 2011)

UltimateDeadpool said:


> So much for Jiraiya using Pein's secret to beat a helpless cripple.



Yeah, I notice this chapter kinda hypes Jiraiya too


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Aug 3, 2011)

Prime Nagato > EMS Madara


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 3, 2011)

Illairen said:


> kisame was trolled


Lolno          .


----------



## Black☆Star (Aug 3, 2011)

Nagato Sennin said:


> Prime Nagato > everyone



Fixed..


----------



## Hero (Aug 3, 2011)

Nagato is easily the most powerful character right now, bar a few. Lol at Jiraiya fighting him.


----------



## Hero (Aug 3, 2011)

Illairen said:


> kisame was trolled



No he wasn't


----------



## Michael Lucky (Aug 3, 2011)

there is no conceivable way Jiraiya could even face Nagato, especially with just one arm


----------



## vered (Aug 3, 2011)

Inu said:


> Yeah, I notice this chapter kinda hypes Jiraiya too



yea it does not only that but it seems that Jiraya is the only one who managed to detect the chameleons using that berrier and Fukusamu and Shima sense of smell to detect them.
Naruto was surprised by the chameleons and so was Bee.
also Jiraya handled the fight with the paths powers and im talking about the powers themseves much better than Bee or Naruto.
than again its only the start of the fight with the full healthy Nagato.


----------



## Joakim3 (Aug 3, 2011)

Guess my thread was right.........Pain *IS BY FAR* the strongest character by feats.......he made Bee look like fucking fodder -__- 

Second since Nagato is showing these feats that means the Paths by defacto _should_ be able to replicate all of them......this man is tooooooooo hax 

Pain is in simply in a different league end of story...


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (Aug 3, 2011)

Fireworks said:


> Nagato is easily the most powerful character right now, bar a few. Lol at Jiraiya fighting him.





Michael Lucky said:


> there is no conceivable way Jiraiya could even face Nagato, especially with just one arm



Nagato disagrees with both of you.



vered said:


> yea it does not only that but it seems that Jiraya  is the only one who managed to detect the chameleons using that berrier  and Fukusamu and Shima sense of smell to detect them.
> Naruto was surprised by the chameleons and so was Bee.
> also Jiraya handled the fight with the paths powers and im talking about the powers themseves much better than Bee or Naruto.
> than again its only the start of the fight with the full healthy Nagato.



Yet Jiraiya, Fukasaku, and Shima were all revealed to be sensors during Pein's invasion.


----------



## HawkMan (Aug 3, 2011)

The Rin'negan and its wielders are broken as fuck. It's good to see Nagato utilize the doujutsu in a more conventional manner.

Of course, ensuing chapters will display the benefits of the Rikudou Pain jutsu vs a single body. That, I'm anxious to see-how Nagato fairs in relation to Pain.


----------



## Sniffers (Aug 3, 2011)

vered said:


> most of the stuff is outdated and refers to what we've seen in the pain arc.
> alot of the DB3 material is irrelevent as well.
> a future DB or perhaps even in he enxt chapter should provide some answers.


We'll just have to see. Sadly we'll have to wait two weeks. Did I hear that correctly?


----------



## Michael Lucky (Aug 3, 2011)

UltimateDeadpool said:


> Nagato disagrees with both of you.



who gives a shit what he thinks, he's the one who killed himself and got manipulated easily


----------



## Michael Lucky (Aug 3, 2011)

his strength however speaks for itself


----------



## vered (Aug 3, 2011)

HawkMan said:


> The Rin'negan and its wielders are broken as fuck. It's good to see Nagato utilize the doujutsu in a more conventional manner.



yea its main new thing we've come to know now is that the Rinengan enable you to absorb chakra and use it to restore chakra,health and vitality almost immediatly.
we dont know if it takes huge amounts of chakra or not.
but Nagato absorbed V2 chakra in one go.


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Aug 3, 2011)

So the question is, How strong are the jin's going to be?


----------



## Nic (Aug 3, 2011)

yeah Nagato really was badass at the end.  Kind of wish kishi could have just done this earlier, but then again we're seeing it now, so that's fine. 


200 posts almost and not a single post from Hexa degrading Nagato in one way or another, something must be wrong, or did i just miss his post?


----------



## Kuromaku (Aug 3, 2011)

Imagine if it takes an immortal undead Itachi, Killer Bee, and Naruto to take on one immortal undead healthy Nagato.  Now _that_ is hype.  Motherfucking Pain in the motherfucking house!

Granted, he is being controlled by Kabuto and knowing Kishimoto, this skirmish shouldn't last much longer.

But still this almost makes up for a lot of recent disappointments.  Almost.


----------



## Nuuskis (Aug 3, 2011)

Right now Nagato just became the manga's most powerful character again when he regained his full health. And remember, he is still immortal.


----------



## vered (Aug 3, 2011)

also Nagato returned to look like 18 years old while he is suposed to be 40.


----------



## Jizznificent (Aug 3, 2011)

so where are all the people saying that heathy nagato doesn't exist and that he's just a fanfiction character?


----------



## Krombacher (Aug 3, 2011)

Prime Nagato is the strongest character we've seen yet.

I mean even without using Gedou Mazou he will rape shit.

He just blitzed the 2 strongest Jinchuriki


----------



## Googleplex (Aug 3, 2011)

Given that huge Shinra Tensei... I don't think Jiraiya would've ever won if he went to Nagato.
The only hope was go to him while he thinks the Genjutsu is shit, Jiraiya failed in doing that.

Personally I think the anime was clear when - after Jiraiya blew said chance - Pain said "even if you knew, you still could not win".
Guess he meant it on the grounds of Pain and Nagato vs Jiraiya.
But lets not take overlook the chance he had - Jiraiya.

However, Nagato vs Jiraiya would be different. Jiraiya expected a horrid time fighting a prime Nagato based on recalling his memories as a kid.

I believe Nagato would win. Mainly because there are some unknowns with him that can make a difference.

As for Naruto, I believe that eventually a chakra attack would've come - rage perhaps - which would lead to recovery and well...


---

Overall it is nice that Nagato showed he is no push over (Shinra Tensei to take out all 3 in one panel) and good to know that a healthy Nagato does in fact make a difference to fighting quality (laying the smackdown on the Jinchuriki in one page),


----------



## Draffut (Aug 3, 2011)

vered said:


> that summon is badass.
> 2 animals into one.



It's that invisible chameleon summon Jiraya took down, it has a snake for a tail for some odd reason.


----------



## Black☆Star (Aug 3, 2011)

vered said:


> also Nagato returned to look like 18 years old while he is suposed to be 40.



Is this the young man with great powers in his eyes the old frog told us about  ?


----------



## vered (Aug 3, 2011)

Jizznificent said:


> so where are all the people saying that heathy nagato doesn't exist and that he's just a fanfiction character?



lol maybe kishi finally saw all my posts


----------



## Klue (Aug 3, 2011)

Nagato does look healthier than a spring chicken.


----------



## Joakim3 (Aug 3, 2011)

He runs shit , I think Bee, Naruto and Itachi should just give up and bow..

The scary thing about this is that The Six Paths could still be considered stronger  since now they are pretty much getting feats as well seeing they are mere _proxies_ of Nagato...so in a sense whether its Nagato or The Six Paths fighting you *will* lose!!!

Pain is boss


----------



## Draffut (Aug 3, 2011)

Gyroscope said:


> Lets not forget that he's an Edo Tensei. A direct Amaterasu like that would have killed him had he not already been dead. Not to take away from this moment and he did seem really cool at the end, don't forget that Kabuto praised Itachi as being on another level when he broke the Edo Tensei while Nagato is now completely Kabuto's puppet.
> 
> Seems to me that Kishi is constantly trying to put the two on the same tier.



That's because Kabuto waited to extinguish the attack while he listened to Itachi and Naruto have their conversation.  Against an active Nagato it would have been extinguished before it finished burning through his clothes


----------



## Bentham (Aug 3, 2011)

yes nagato was impressive.i think the manga has made it clear that he is the strongest chaarcter introduced so far aside from madara,kabuto, naruto.

But nagato fans...calm down...dont become like itachi fanboys last week with statements like Nagato solos everyone..


----------



## Kyu (Aug 3, 2011)

I knew Nagato was strong but damn.

Does this mean Nagato could do this all along without the bodies?


----------



## RickMartin Ben Janardhan (Aug 3, 2011)

Nagato is a fuckin badasssss!!!! omg omg omg omg i cant wait till next chapterrrrr im so amped!!


----------



## HInch (Aug 3, 2011)

KyuubiV3 said:


> I knew Nagato was strong but damn.
> 
> Does this mean Nagato could do this all along without the bodies?



Yep. I believe he chose to sync up so that he didn't have to be on the battlefield. he had a true absolute defence: Not being in the fight whatsoever. Plus his identity is always secret.


----------



## Googleplex (Aug 3, 2011)

I really want to see if the Demon or Hell Realm have any different effects with a real body. 

But I want to really see how far his Ninjutsu mastery stretches.


----------



## Draffut (Aug 3, 2011)

PrazzyP said:


> and i still  my self every time i hear someone spout that nonsense.
> 
> he'd still give the 5 kage's a run for their money







> with minimal effort.


----------



## vered (Aug 3, 2011)

Googleplex said:


> I really want to see if the Demon or Hell Realm have any different effects with a real body.
> 
> But I want to really see how far his Ninjutsu mastery stretches.



yea Demon and hell realm are the only ones he didnt use till now.
i  expect great things from Demon realm.


----------



## Jizznificent (Aug 3, 2011)

Bentham said:


> yes nagato was impressive.i think the manga has made it clear that he is the strongest chaarcter introduced so far aside from madara,kabuto, naruto.
> 
> But nagato fans...calm down...dont become like itachi fanboys last week with statements like Nagato solos everyone..


you can't blame us, we have been starving for some nagato hype/ feat.

FAP NAGATO FANS, FAP WHILE YOU STILL CAN! WE MAY NEVER GET THIS CHANCE AGAIN! 

no i joke, i joke.


----------



## Black☆Star (Aug 3, 2011)

Jizznificent said:


> you can't blame us, we have been starving for some nagato hype/ feat.
> 
> FAP NAGATO FANS, FAP WHILE YOU STILL CAN! WE MAY NEVER GET THIS CHANCE AGAIN!
> 
> no i joke, i joke.



Right now, the fapping to Nagato is over 9000!!!


----------



## RickMartin Ben Janardhan (Aug 3, 2011)

Omg i think that naruto is about to have his soul pulled out of his body Because now nagato is using preta path noooo


----------



## Kanali (Aug 3, 2011)

I predict Nagato being so overpowered that be breaks out the manga, kills Kishi and starts writing his own manga. First chapter of "Nagato" next week


----------



## Klue (Aug 3, 2011)

Kanali said:


> I predict Nagato being so overpowered that be breaks out the manga, kills Kishi and starts writing his own manga. First chapter of "Nagato" next week



Too bad we're on break.


----------



## Kyu (Aug 3, 2011)

Klue said:


> Too bad we're on break.



We are?

DAMN IT!!


----------



## vered (Aug 3, 2011)

also i expect great things from the outer path which is mainly unexplored.


----------



## Raging Bird (Aug 3, 2011)

inb4 

Nagato summons GEDO Mezo and pisses Madara Uchiha to oblivion.


----------



## ATastyMuffin (Aug 3, 2011)

I think we've already established that Amaterasu is *completely* useless against Nagato at this point. Not only can he already sense Itachi's chakra pressure _before_ the attack, thus giving him plenty of preparation for Preta, but Shinra Tensei can protect him in any instance where he actually gets caught by the flames.

It's a matter of if Susanoo or Tsukuyomi can properly seal the deal, but I somewhat doubt it. Nagato has far too many options and raw power in his Rinnegan arsenal.

As for now, it'd be interesting to see his 'complete' form. Taijutsu incoming.



What the hell


----------



## nadinkrah (Aug 3, 2011)

PrazzyP said:


> how boss is nagato, if anyone prior to this chapter thought an amaterasu can stop him, then you are wrong  a shinra tensai can repel amterasu even after its on your body.
> 
> and also the fact that preta paths absorbing *ability > samehada* seeing as a few seconds under preta meant that bee went from V2 to base straight away, whereas samehada only turned it from V2 to V1.
> 
> and the fact that nagato kind of blitzed bee too. his speed in his scrawney body is also beast.



Pain absorbs/reacted FRS. we already knew that.


----------



## HawkMan (Aug 3, 2011)

Googleplex said:


> Given that huge Shinra Tensei... I don't think Jiraiya would've ever won if he went to Nagato.
> The only hope was go to him while he thinks the Genjutsu is shit, Jiraiya failed in doing that.
> 
> Personally I think the anime was clear when - after Jiraiya blew said chance - Pain said "even if you knew, you still could not win".
> ...


I've long-since taken that comment to equate to:

"_Had you used that genjutsu on Nagato, personally, you would have won_"

It makes sense, Nagato underestimated it to a degree and got caught. Having dead corpses as proxies, the secret, certainly saved him there. Other than that, he pretty much overwhelmed Jiraiya with 3 bodies and stomped him with 6. 

I think he would have been fine vs Jiraiya since he hadn't used intensive jutsu like Chou Shinra Tensie and Chibaku Tensei. SM Naruto may have been a different story. Edo Tensei seems extremely beneficial for both Nagato and Itachi given the removal of physical constraints.


----------



## silenceofthelambs (Aug 3, 2011)

Prime Nagato is an absolute beast. 

With mobility, he may very well be the second strongest character in the series (or even equal to Rinnegan Madara, depending on what we see of him in his first fight with the doujutsu).


----------



## Sasuke (Aug 3, 2011)

I can't wait until he gets stomped by Itachi next chapter.


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 3, 2011)

This break better be worth the wait.


----------



## alchemy1234 (Aug 3, 2011)

Sasuke said:


> I can't wait until he gets stomped by Itachi next chapter.



same here. I wouldn't bash nagato for getting stomped though. I doubt at this point even rikudou can stand up to itachi.


----------



## vered (Aug 3, 2011)

alchemy1234 said:


> same here. I wouldn't bash nagato for getting stomped though. I doubt at this point even rikudou can stand up to itachi.



keep dreaming


----------



## alchemy1234 (Aug 3, 2011)

vered said:


> keep dreaming



won't argue with vered sama, but ya know its true. Itachi is the boss.


----------



## Googleplex (Aug 3, 2011)

Itachi's main role's been taken from him, saving Sasuke; he won't meet Sasuke either as he's left him to Naruto. :/

So the only thing I see happening for Itachi is, at most, death by Nagato's hand.
That would give Nagato hype, hype the Rinnegan and give us a taste for what Madara may transcend. 
Killer Bee might be vitally injured... the only way to beat Nagato atm it seems is to let Nagato absorb his chakra then enter SM in the process.


----------



## Kage (Aug 3, 2011)

never disputed that he was powerful, only boring.


----------



## Prototype (Aug 3, 2011)

My hunger has been satisfied, for this week.
Time for Nagato's rampage.


----------



## dream (Aug 3, 2011)

I'm really excited about Nagato now, can't wait to see him fuck shit up.  I'd imagine that the fight will simply be amazing.  Hell the only thing that'll make it better is if Madara shows up in the next few chapters.


----------



## Amatérasu’s Son (Aug 3, 2011)

Yes Nagato is boss. This is the full force....

*Now witness the Full Might of This...Fully Armed and Operational Rikudo Sennin!!!! 
*jr.


Skywalker said:


> This break better be worth the wait.



What break? Kishi don't do this to me again.


----------



## vered (Aug 3, 2011)

Amat?rasu?s Son said:


> Yes Nagato is boss. This is the full force....
> 
> *Now witness the Full Might of This...Fully Armed and Operational Rikudo Sennin!!!!
> *
> ...



one week break.but who knows maybe Evil will be able to give us early spoilers/


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Aug 3, 2011)

Shit just got real, son. Prime Nagato is back. Tremble in fear, Narutards, Beetards and Itachitards. 

Jk.  But still, next chapter's gonna be quite entertaining.


----------



## Leon (Aug 3, 2011)

Ugh, stop overhyping Nagato. Yeah he's very strong right now but Madara & Kabuto are still above him.


----------



## CA182 (Aug 3, 2011)

Lol here's a strange thought, Nagato is basically everything Orochimaru wanted to be. xD
Nagato, has potential immortality (supposedly) can use every single non bloodline jutsu, and can gather all the knowledge a person has with but a touch.

Considering he extracted Shizune, I bet he can use all her medical ninjutsu. Also even if extracting Naruto fails (very likely) if he keeps any knowledge from him...

We have a rasengan using, shadow clone wielding Nagato to imagine. Even Madara cringes in fear.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 3, 2011)

It makes you wonder how powerful Madara will be with Rinnegan powers and his own EMS powers and his space/time powers. 


How did anyone ever beat this guy? Hashirama must have been retarded strong.


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Aug 3, 2011)

Leon said:


> Ugh, stop overhyping Nagato. Yeah he's very strong right now but Madara & Kabuto are still above him.


----------



## SaVaGe609 (Aug 3, 2011)

*Full Power Nagato FTW (Fap, fap)*

Holy shit.

When he got amateratsued, I was like fuck! He didn't even have any meaning full last words! Itachi you dick!

But then he was all like "Shinra Tensei" 

And I was all like, Ahhhh shit. It's about time he went all out. He ate Bee's transformation like a fuckin cupcake. And he got his youth back from Naruto! Thank God. 

This thread is NOT devoted to Itachi, nor is it devoted to Shisui. This is for my main man Nagato, who could tank amateratsu (if he'd of use ST earlier), tank a bijuu lariat, and fuck my bitch.

Although this does achievement does not come without a downside. I've got a bad feeling Bee's time may almost be up...you will be missed.


----------



## Godammit (Aug 3, 2011)

Heck if he got beaten then it's by Kirabi and Transformed Naruto and Itachi, then I'm happy.


----------



## Vergil642 (Aug 3, 2011)

This is so impressive I'm having trouble not getting hyped up for it.

Consider that I didn't get hyped up about Nagato and Itachi being paired up and I'm a big Itachi fan. That's how impressive this is.

Though I'm still sure Kishi will disappoint...despite having delivered in these last few chapters...


----------



## Leon (Aug 3, 2011)

I guess you enjoy portraying yourself as a helpless wanker? 

Maybe you have an argument as to why Nagato is more powerful than a man who has all his powers in addition to his Sharingan, Phasing/Teleporting technique,  a zetsu like body and his general superior experience. Or more powerful than a man who can summon immortal versions of all of the most powerful shinobi in history, _including himself?_


----------



## hitokugutsu (Aug 3, 2011)

I came twice when I saw that Shinra Tensei panel ripping the shit out of Amaterasu


----------



## vered (Aug 3, 2011)

Leon said:


> I guess you enjoy portraying yourself as a helpless wanker?



lets see he is called Nagato Sennin.
anyway if kabuto was smart he would have sent just all the akatsuki together to own battlefields one at a time.
kabuto has the most powerfull shinobies under his belt,unfortunatly kishi cant afford to give the won for the bad guys.


----------



## Grand Cross (Aug 3, 2011)

PrazzyP said:


> how boss is nagato



Pretty boss. 

/Thread


----------



## aceb (Aug 3, 2011)

Tell me when Nagato brings himself back to life and breaks free of Kabuto's hold.


----------



## MSAL (Aug 3, 2011)

Nagato was a beast in the end of this chap, no doubt about that.


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Aug 3, 2011)

Leon said:


> Ugh, stop overhyping Nagato. Yeah he's very strong right now but Madara & Kabuto are still above him.



Calm down. What's wrong with people joking around? I was, but I don't think he's above those  2.


----------



## Jizznificent (Aug 3, 2011)

itachi used the infamous uchiha art of run when he saw that he pissed off nagato with his amaterasu. that's why he is nowhere to be seen. 















































don't mind me, i'm just trolling.


----------



## Prototype (Aug 3, 2011)

Anytime Nagato yells "Shinra Tensei," I feel Pein Arc nostalgia punch me in the face.


----------



## Black☆Star (Aug 3, 2011)

Bee, Itachi and Naruto should all cling to their lives .
Itachi is super inteligent and probably used his Uchiha art of run when he got hit by that huge Shinra Tensei  . He's probably looking for backup


----------



## Woofie (Aug 3, 2011)

He's probably just fodder for Naruto... :/ Naruto will beat him without too much difficulty, then we'll be all like "omg Naruto'z awesommee". The battle's basically meaningless, which means it'll just be used to hype someone.

Unless of course Kishi actually plans for Kabuto to get Shisui's eye, but I very much doubt that. Orrr Itachi sacrifices himself to kill Nagato, wrapping up things neatly and preventing Itachi awkwardly sticking around. That way is tidy, but I think displaying Naruto's strength is more important, and what better way than showing him destroying someone he struggled against a few weeks earlier.

Either way, I'll be a bit surprised if he's still alive (or at least still fighting - we might have to read through some boring long speech in 552) at the end of the next chapter.


----------



## Amatérasu’s Son (Aug 3, 2011)

Godammit said:


> Heck if he got beaten then it's by Kirabi and Transformed Naruto and Itachi, then I'm happy.


True dat. I mean, "look for what it take to bring down Nagato". It's like a micro World War Hulk.

And I think it should properly be *NaGARto*.


----------



## SenjuUchiha (Aug 3, 2011)

Wow this chapter was AMAZING, Kishi managed to surprise us all by proving all the Itachi gift theories wrong. Makes me wonder are all the theories about the 6th coffin incorrect as well? 

wow so many feats shown in this chapter; 

-Itachi breaking free of Edo-Tensei control and Nagato's potential
-Itachi's brilliance
-Nagato's preta path is faster and absorbs more chakra than Samehada.
-His speed alone in a crippled body-Appeared behind Bee seemingly fast
-Repelling Amatersu off his body (All the people saying that he would have died before he repelled it are wrong- Kabuto was listening to Itachi as Nagato burned. Had that been Nagato the flames would have been extinguished much faster). 


Honestly, it's obvious that Kishi/Kabuto have some intent for Nagato to play a bigger role in the war. Nagato getting sealed away next chapter wouldn't make sense, it would also piss off a lot of fans- including me.

Right now the question remains as too what will happen now that Nagato is unleashing human path on Naruto- we know that Naruto CAN'T die. So either can happen;
-Nagato somehow also "revives" himself i;e he controls life and death
-Nagato does something to the kyuubi's will.
-Kabuto stops
-Kishi does a unpredictable no jutsu.


----------



## crystalblade13 (Aug 3, 2011)

aceb said:


> Tell me when Nagato brings himself back to life and breaks free of Kabuto's hold.



tell me when itachi nukes a villiage with one move. 

i know, never. but itachi's still awesome.


----------



## Angoobo (Aug 3, 2011)

Am i the only one who's impressed by Nagato tanking B's lariat( which bested V2 A's), i mean, Preta sucked V2 B's  chakra up, but the power of the attack remained, yet Nagato tanked like...da boss he is.


----------



## Clearmoon (Aug 3, 2011)

Leon said:


> I guess you enjoy portraying yourself as a helpless wanker?
> 
> Maybe you have an argument as to why Nagato is more powerful than a man who has all his powers in addition to his Sharingan, Phasing/Teleporting technique,  a zetsu like body and his general superior experience. Or more powerful than a man who can summon immortal versions of all of the most powerful shinobi in history, _including himself?_



While i'm not supporting Nagato>Madara (Kabuto is another matter entirely since we don't know that much about him apart from ET), it's quite possible that Madara does not have Nagato's Heritic path abilities. 

After all, the powers originated with RS who only had 6 paths (hence the name), and Madara clearly stated he was banking on Nagato using his Rinne Tensei to help him in the war. Finally, Heritic path being limited to Nagato would be kinda appropriate considering his (and Pain's) theme.


----------



## sunlight (Aug 3, 2011)

Nagato was super duper awesome.I hope next week would be interesting too.


----------



## Shiorin (Aug 3, 2011)

Nagato has shown his "true" or "final" form. I hope he doesn't go the way of Sasori or Kakuzu.


----------



## Descent of the Lion (Aug 3, 2011)

Jizznificent said:


> itachi used the infamous uchiha art of run when he saw that he pissed off nagato with his amaterasu. that's why he is nowhere to be seen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah. . .the ancient art of the run.


----------



## dream (Aug 3, 2011)

Shiorin said:


> Nagato has shown his "true" or "final" form. I hope he doesn't go the way of Sasori or Kakuzu.



That won't be happening, would be a massive let down.  Kabuto seems to have overridden Nagato's personality.


----------



## javiakuya (Aug 3, 2011)

See, not Madara or Kabuto can cause this commotion as villains, Nagato just had it before talk no jutsu & has it now. Kishi needs to do something to draw some serious heat towards Madara or Kabuto, seriously.


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Aug 3, 2011)

Why isn't this stickied yet 

Nagato has to be stopped. The strongest entity in the Manga right now


----------



## Chaos Hokage (Aug 3, 2011)

It's going to take 2 mastered Jinchurikis and a high-level Uchiha at their fullest to take down Prime Nagato. I wonder since he's in his prime now can he get out of the Edo Tensei like Itachi as well.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Aug 3, 2011)

Wow. Kabuto is so strong


----------



## Descent of the Lion (Aug 3, 2011)

I was thinking that maybe he will break out of edo as well. That will allow him and Itachi to clean house for the good guys.


----------



## vered (Aug 3, 2011)

javiakuya said:


> See, not Madara or Kabuto can cause this commotion as villains, Nagato just had it before talk no jutsu & has it now. Kishi needs to do something to draw some serious heat towards Madara or Kabuto, seriously.



yea well Nagato was once predicted as the final villan.
all the fan wars that happened during pain/naruto fight are starting to reawaken.
and the better Nagato will do the worst the war will be.


----------



## Ko_Ko (Aug 3, 2011)

Naraka path!

Animal path! 

Human path!

God path!

Demon path!

Hungry path!

GO PAIN!

By your powers combined, I am CAPTAIN PAIN!


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Aug 3, 2011)

alchemy1234 said:


> same here. I wouldn't bash nagato for getting stomped though. *I doubt at this point even rikudou can stand up to itachi.*



LOL Wanking at its best


----------



## Gatsu (Aug 3, 2011)

I don't understand how he started doing paths all of a sudden. I thought you needed dead bodies for that. And how exactly did he heal back to his prime self?


----------



## motto (Aug 3, 2011)

I vote: NAGATO IS GOING TO RAPE SHIT


----------



## Descent of the Lion (Aug 3, 2011)

Gatsu said:


> I don't understand how he started doing paths all of a sudden. I thought you needed dead bodies for that. And how exactly did he heal back to his prime self?



The dead bodies are just conduits. Each of them can only do 1/6 of what nagato can do altogether.


----------



## mayumi (Aug 3, 2011)

we are going to see the red haired god UZUMAKI pwn some next chapter.


----------



## ThunderRaikage (Aug 3, 2011)

Nagato can heal himself in every case? Why he do this only now???!!! 
He is a beast.. He can grab soul and absorbing chakra in one second..


----------



## vered (Aug 3, 2011)

Gatsu said:


> I don't understand how he started doing paths all of a sudden. I thought you needed dead bodies for that. And how exactly did he heal back to his prime self?



Konan already clarified in the pain arc that Nagato had all 6 realm powers+the 7th realm power in himself.
so its no surprise at all that he can do these stuff and in a much greater capacity.like using preta realm absorption to restore himself completly.


----------



## Gatsu (Aug 3, 2011)

vered said:


> Konan already clarified in the pain arc that Nagato had all 6 realm powers+the 7th realm power in himself.
> so its no surprise at all that he can do these stuff and in a much greater capacity.like using preta realm absorption to restore himself completly.


Gotya. Thanks for the clarification. The Pain arc was so long ago.


----------



## Draffut (Aug 3, 2011)

Nagato Sennin said:


> Why isn't this stickied yet
> 
> Nagato has to be stopped. The strongest entity in the Manga right now



Madara's above him, having everything he does except Edo Tensei immortality, and like 20 other abilities at his disposal.

But ya, Nagato's a clear #2


----------



## Kool-Aid (Aug 3, 2011)

if nagato isn't breaking out right now i wonder if itachi will place a genjutsu on him to free him.


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Aug 3, 2011)

Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> Madara's above him, having everything he does except Edo Tensei immortality, and like 20 other abilities at his disposal.
> 
> But ya, Nagato's a clear #2



I wonder what summon Madara has? Also with don't know yet if Madara is beyond life and death like Nagato

Edit: He also mastered every element


----------



## ThunderRaikage (Aug 3, 2011)

Do you think that he can restore all wounds thanks to pretha ability? In this case he will be invincible


----------



## Scorpion (Aug 3, 2011)

LOL at those people who doubted Nagato before. Now he's going to fight 2 perfect Jinchuuriki and an experienced Mangekyo Sharingan user.

Not to mention he almost blitzed Killer Bee while being fucking paralyzed, and restored himself to his prime with Hell Path or Preta Path (we'll see).


----------



## hitokugutsu (Aug 3, 2011)

He did not blitz Bee

He was in the chameleon summon and appeared behind Bee. Thats not speedblitzing, but using stealth to your advantage


Next chapter should be godly. Prime Nagato raping shit left and right. Also Kabuto killed his emotions.


----------



## narut0ninjafan (Aug 3, 2011)

I wonder why he didn't do this before using Preta/Naraka path to heal himself, he seems much more powerful and quicker without Pain. I hope this is explained next chapter. Either way he is awesome! 

I really hope Itachi doesn't end up facing Nagato alone while the other two go on ahead like some previous posters in this thread said, because I just don't see how Itachi could fight evenly against Nagato, so Kishi would probably asspull a way to even the two and I really don't want that. Nagato vs Bee, Naruto and Itachi however would be an AWESOME fight.


----------



## Capthxc (Aug 3, 2011)

lol hype.   Nagato is a pretty bad ass dude, I wont deny that.  Yeah, I'd go as far as to say he's probably the strongest character in the series that we've seen fight thus far, at least when hes at full power

I'm going to stick with the prediction that this fight is just going to be a showcase for Naruto's new powers. Bee on the side line, and Itachi at near/full strength and Nagato at full strength.   It seems like these characters are some of Kishi's favorites, and hes trying to quell the cries of raging fanboys who say "Well Itachi or Nagato were dying and werent using their powers to the fullest" 
This is the perfect opportunity to see what they're capable of. 


But what do I know? I'm just a lurker.



> I wonder why he didn't do this before using Preta/Naraka path to heal himself, he seems much more powerful and quicker without Pain. Either way he is awesome!


I was wondering this too.  I'm sure it has something to do with the fact that he was too weak to use his powers to their fullest extent without Pain.  Now that he has no limits since he is a "zombie" puppet, his previous weakened state isnt hindered by things like mental or physical fortitude.


Edit: and now that I think about it I wont be surprised if Kishi trolls the fuck out of everyone and has itachi defeat nagato with some new. cheap genjutsu in a single page.


----------



## vered (Aug 3, 2011)

hitokugutsu said:


> He did not blitz Bee
> 
> He was in the chameleon summon and appeared behind Bee. Thats not speedblitzing, but using stealth to your advantage
> 
> ...



yea he used awesome stealth i might add.only jiraya with the frogs were shown to be able to counter this invisibility power of the animals.


----------



## hitokugutsu (Aug 3, 2011)

^ Sharingan should be able to see it

Of course RM Naruto can somehow also feel him

Its just Bee who is gettin the short end of the stick


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (Aug 3, 2011)

narut0ninjafan said:


> I wonder why he didn't do this before using Preta/Naraka path to heal himself, he seems much more powerful and quicker without Pain. I hope this is explained next chapter. Either way he is awesome!
> 
> I really hope Itachi doesn't end up facing Nagato alone while the other two go on ahead like some previous posters in this thread said, because I just don't see how Itachi could fight evenly against Nagato, so Kishi would probably asspull a way to even the two and I really don't want that. Nagato vs Bee, Naruto and Itachi however would be an AWESOME fight.



Dude both Nagato and Itachi are Edo's.

Thus not capable of dying.


----------



## afrosheen6565 (Aug 3, 2011)

vered said:


> Konan already clarified in the pain arc that Nagato had all 6 realm powers+the 7th realm power in himself.
> so its no surprise at all that he can do these stuff and in a much greater capacity.like using preta realm absorption to restore himself completly.



Plus we already know that when Nagato channels all his chakra into one body, rather than dividing it amongst  bodies, the effects are greater, just ask konoha


----------



## vered (Aug 3, 2011)

hitokugutsu said:


> ^ Sharingan should be able to see it
> 
> Of course RM Naruto can somehow also feel him
> 
> Its just Bee who is gettin the short end of the stick



SM naruto should.however RM failed to notice it this chapter.
yea sharingan should see it assuming it dosent disguise the chakra traces.


----------



## Klue (Aug 3, 2011)

Naruto sense emotions while in his Tailed State Mode; while in Sage Mode, he senses chakra.


----------



## eyeknockout (Aug 3, 2011)

prime nagato vs prime itachi, bee with samehada and kyuubi naruto is really overhyping nagato's strenght. nagato's definately a or close to the beast in power, but there's no way he's even coming close to defeating combined efforts of these 3, they are 3 of the top ninja in existence.


----------



## BroKage (Aug 3, 2011)

He's clearly Madara lvl/Kabuto (w/o Nagato summon) lvl.


----------



## Googleplex (Aug 3, 2011)

I just realised that Nagato did take Itachi, Naruto and Bee in one panel with Shinra Tensei. 

Damn, I wanna see this 3 v 1 go down, where they'll be expecting these STs.


----------



## eyeknockout (Aug 3, 2011)

Googleplex said:


> I just realised that Nagato did take *Itachi*, Naruto and Bee in one panel with Shinra Tensei.
> 
> Damn, I wanna see this 3 v 1 go down, where they'll be expecting these STs.



everything but this is correct. we haven't even seen what happened to itachi


----------



## vered (Aug 3, 2011)

Googleplex said:


> I just realised that Nagato did take Itachi, Naruto and Bee in one panel with Shinra Tensei.
> 
> Damn, I wanna see this 3 v 1 go down, where they'll be expecting these STs.



after the blast itachi went missing.only Bee and Naruto were there at the end.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 3, 2011)

My boy looks so much more handsome.


----------



## Saru (Aug 3, 2011)

Lol, yesss.

Blew away Amaterasu, like a boss.

Tanked Lariat, like a boss.

One paneled Naruto and Bee, like a boss.

I REALLY wonder how much Nagato could tank, especially in his prime. Deva tanked all _kinds_ of shit. What can *Nagato* tank?

Nagato fans rejoice.


----------



## Googleplex (Aug 3, 2011)

eyeknockout said:


> everything but this is correct. we haven't even seen what happened to itachi





vered said:


> after the blast itachi went missing.only Bee and Naruto were there at the end.



They were all standing in close proximity to one another; the same direction ST hit.

Suddenly we see Bee fall and soon after Naruto _jumping_ to Bee's location indicating ST blew them away.
I doubt Itachi anticipated that quick enough to have Yata, but his disappearance may also serve as an argument that he was hit.

Doubt he died as a] ST primarily isn't a jutsu to kill and b] he's immortal.


----------



## vered (Aug 3, 2011)

Raiden said:


> My boy looks so much more handsome.



yea in his 18+look he is similar to itachi in a way.


----------



## Perverted King (Aug 3, 2011)

What I don't get is why Nagato didn't restore himself with the Bijus chakra all these years and stayed in a wheel chair.


----------



## vered (Aug 3, 2011)

Perverted King said:


> What I don't get is why Nagato didn't restore himself with the Bijus chakra all these years and stayed in a wheel chair.



he was synched to the gedou mazu with the rods.and i suspect Madara prohibited him from using their chakras.


----------



## Brian (Aug 3, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]PCfiqY05BpA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## vered (Aug 3, 2011)

Brian said:


> [YOUTUBE]PCfiqY05BpA[/YOUTUBE]



thankyou!!!
the best theme ever.i truly hope the anime will use it again with Nagato restoration part.


----------



## King Of Gamesxx (Aug 3, 2011)

He just soul ripped Naruto, so Naruto should be outta the fight!

It'll be Bee and Itachi vs Nagato, damn but I don't know if those two  could handle him he seems to be on a different level now.


----------



## Raging Bird (Aug 3, 2011)

I thought Soul Rip = instant death?


----------



## Joakim3 (Aug 3, 2011)

Klue said:


> Naruto sense emotions while in his Tailed State Mode; while in Sage Mode, he senses chakra.



exatcly........Naruto didn't sense Nagato's emotions becuase he has none now.....he's has just become the most powerfull killing machine (emotionless zombie) in the manga bar Madara.

Or in simpler terms he has been reduced to what his Six Paths were to him....super hax mindless puppets of death


----------



## Klue (Aug 3, 2011)

FireHawk64 said:


> I thought Soul Rip = instant death?



The previous targets started to kick the bucket the moment he used the Human Path, Naruto doesn't look to be suffering the same effects. 

Maybe Nagato is pulling his chakra out after all.


----------



## Jizznificent (Aug 3, 2011)

FireHawk64 said:


> I thought Soul Rip = instant death?


maybe only on when touched on the head (hence why the victims go brain dead)?

or maybe it works anywhere and we might find out what happens to naruto next chapter (obviously he is not gonna die, maybe someone might stop nagato before it's to late).

or maybe the soul is not the target this time but something else?


----------



## vered (Aug 3, 2011)

Klue said:


> The previous targets started to kick the bucket the moment he used the Human Path, Naruto doesn't look to be suffering the same effects.
> 
> Maybe Nagato is pulling his chakra out after all.



i think he may be taking his knowledge.


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Aug 3, 2011)

When Itachi seals his ass with Susano itll be a shit storm on this forum.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Aug 3, 2011)

Kenpachi_Uchiha said:


> When Itachi seals his ass with Susano itll be a shit storm on this forum.



Keep on dreaming


----------



## Sniffers (Aug 3, 2011)

Klue said:


> The previous targets started to kick the bucket the moment he used the Human Path, Naruto doesn't look to be suffering the same effects.
> 
> Maybe Nagato is pulling his chakra out after all.



I really think Nagato's pulling out the Kyuubi. After all that is Kabuto's target. It makes no sense for Nagato to kill Naruto as he needs him alive. Death would result in a temporary loss of the Kyuubi. Besides, didn't Human Path's ability usually involve the grabbing of one's head? In this case he clearly aimed for the Naruto's belly seal where the Kyuubi's chakra is accessed.




vered said:


> i think he may be taking his knowledge.


Madara said that taking one's knowledge with the Rinnegan, obviously referring the Human Path's ability, would kill the target. Kabuto doesn't want Naruto dead. He wants the Kyuubi. He's also not grabbing Naruto's head, but specifically his belly seal. He's going after the Kyuubi imo.


----------



## Achilles (Aug 3, 2011)

Everyone has finally lost their gimps....except Oro, and nobody really cares about Kimi at this point, but still. 

It still seems weird that a zombie is healing itself. And not in a hell realm/ET kind of way but actually improving himself physically and become healthier than when he was alive. 

But at least we don't have to look at his gaunt face and shriveled, concave chest anymore.


----------



## Combine (Aug 3, 2011)

If Madara giving the Rinnegan to Nagato is true. Then it explains why Nagato was forced to rely on the Six Paths of Pain instead of himself, because it is then just as likely that Madara had a part in Hanzo's betrayal of Yahiko and his death. It would seem that Madara would want Nagato to become synced to Gedo Mazo (something he'd need to manipulate to occur), not just as a means for using the sealing jutsu for the Bijuu, but also to make sure that Nagato didn't himself become too powerful on his own and would have definitely overwhelmed Madara.

Also, another thing to note is that it's possible Nagato didn't have full knowledge of his own powers at the time prior to his syncing. It's likely he developed a better understanding of what he was capable of by using Pain. It's likely he has the most experience using the Sage's powers as well considering how long he's had the eyes. Perhaps Madara won't be as proficient.


----------



## Wu Fei (Aug 3, 2011)

only way to fight him is possible genjutsu. Shits gonna be insane next chapter.


----------



## Cole (Aug 3, 2011)

The only weaknesses I can think up are more blindspots and a plausible susceptibility to genjutsu.

Otherwise Nagato should be able to handle most situations quite easily.


----------



## JPongo (Aug 3, 2011)

Sniffers said:


> I really think Nagato's pulling out the Kyuubi. After all that is Kabuto's target. It makes no sense for Nagato to kill Naruto as he needs him alive. Death would result in a temporary loss of the Kyuubi. Besides, didn't Human Path's ability usually involve the grabbing of one's head? In this case he clearly aimed for the Naruto's belly seal where the Kyuubi's chakra is accessed.
> 
> Madara said that taking one's knowledge with the Rinnegan, obviously referring the Human Path's ability, would kill the target. Kabuto doesn't want Naruto dead. He wants the Kyuubi. He's also not grabbing Naruto's head, but specifically his belly seal. He's going after the Kyuubi imo.



Even so, has the soul rip ever been done on a jin?  It's not even finished yet.

Are we underestimating the kyuubi's power once again?

Naruto hasn't even done anything yet and u know he's totally in "I'll save everyone" mode.

On another note, even though Nagato is stronger than Pain, he will not have shared vision nor physical safety from damage he had using Pain.

Pain is just another form of Edo, kinda.

It's very interesting to see 4 huge fandoms wondering what's gonna happen with these upcoming chapters.

Naruto will take care of Nagato, imo.  Leaving Bee and Itachi in awe and reaffirming everyone's belief in Naruto.


----------



## Sniffers (Aug 3, 2011)

JPongo said:


> Even so, has the soul rip ever been done on a jin?  It's not even finished yet.
> 
> Are we underestimating the kyuubi's power once again?
> 
> ...


Not that I'm aware of and the Kyuubi getting ripped out isn't really an underestimation imo. Naruto not having shown off that much is no problem. In fact it's best for him to save stuff for his fight against Sasuke. At least from an author's perspective I imagine.

Yeah, this fight really has a lot of fandoms interested. So far the fight doesn't disappoint imo.


----------



## mayumi (Aug 3, 2011)

so does it mean that nagato restoring his final form have to do with absorbing bijuu chakra and him being a uzumaki. remeber tsunade look young jutsu.


----------



## Icegaze (Aug 3, 2011)

Awesome poll is awesome.


----------



## Untitled (Aug 3, 2011)

A little late to posting but... dat Nagato


----------



## keitari (Aug 3, 2011)

Yeah NAGATO! Nah j/k.


----------



## vagnard (Aug 3, 2011)

How this Nagato is more powerful than EMS Madara?. 

Naruto isn't even serious yet and we know Nagato will be defeated or sealed. 

Naruto will go all out against EMS Sasuke who is a watered down version of EMS Madara without the experience or Kyuubi.


----------



## Jizznificent (Aug 3, 2011)

damn, it took around HK v2 level of chakra to revitalize nagato's!? 

that just goes to show how powerful them uzumaki bodies are (or it just goes to show how severe nagato's condition was).

btw does any think that he has even more stamina, hence more chakra with this new body (not like he really need more anyway )?


----------



## Draffut (Aug 3, 2011)

vagnard said:


> How this Nagato is more powerful than EMS Madara?.



I don't know, I hope none honestly believes that.  

Nagato has Edo Tensei immortality

Madara has EMS with all it's powers, and the enhancements from having Hashirama's dna with it.  6 Jinchurikki path's with all their powers and individual path jutsu.  Gedo Mazou with 7 Bijuu in it.  Every Rinnegan power Nagato has.


----------



## Klue (Aug 3, 2011)

Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> I don't know, I hope none honestly believes that.
> 
> Nagato has Edo Tensei immortality
> 
> Madara has EMS with all it's powers, and the enhancements from having Hashirama's dna with it.  6 Jinchurikki path's with all their powers and individual path jutsu.  Gedo Mazou with 7 Bijuu in it.  Every Rinnegan power Nagato has.



He said *EMS* Madara.


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (Aug 3, 2011)

Minato Namikaze. said:


> LOL Wanking at its best



If Itachi's name was replaced with Minato.............. would you have made such a comment????????


----------



## Dark Red Z (Aug 3, 2011)

*Nagato Becomes Complete..!!*


x


----------



## dark messiah verdandi (Aug 3, 2011)

vagnard said:


> How this Nagato is more powerful than EMS Madara?.


Because madara has no feats.
He is basically ALL hype, phasing, summoning, and izanagi.
GREAT defensively, but not very amusing.

I swear, it's like tobi is literally a ghost made of hype.
He is Uchiha Madara's ego, manifest.



> Naruto isn't even serious yet and we know Nagato will be defeated or sealed.


Naruto isn't serious? Are you for real?
He's in kyuubi chakra mode, isn't he?
What can he logically do?

Kotoamatsukami takes 10 years per shot.

Nagato is eating chakra like... well, a hungry ghost .

Prime nagato is literally, naruto's WORST nightmare.



> Naruto will go all out against EMS Sasuke who is a watered down version of EMS Madara without the experience or Kyuubi.


The problem is current madara is a watered down version of himself.
Sasuke's offensive power is transcendentally more powerful

EMS sasuke is by default stronger, and that is before he starts creating new powers quicker than apple makes apps. and THEN he has a completely new, and equivalent doujutsu coming.


Shit just hit the fan for naruto. Really hard.


----------



## Amatérasu’s Son (Aug 3, 2011)

Jizznificent said:


> damn, it took around HK v2 level of chakra to revitalize nagato's!?
> 
> that just goes to show how powerful them uzumaki bodies are (or it just goes to show how severe nagato's condition was).
> 
> btw does any think that he has even more stamina, hence more chakra with this new body (not like he really need more anyway )?


That's...a really scary point. If Nagato's base chakra is somehow equivalent to the Hachibi v2 full power. Damn. 


Kenpachi_Uchiha said:


> When Itachi seals his ass with Susano itll be a shit storm on this forum.


You know, honestly that is possible. And will finally answer the question of Preta Path vs Totsuka no Tsurugi.


Combine said:


> If Madara giving the Rinnegan to Nagato is true. Then it explains why Nagato was forced to rely on the Six Paths of Pain instead of himself, because it is then just as likely that Madara had a part in Hanzo's betrayal of Yahiko and his death. It would seem that Madara would want Nagato to become synced to Gedo Mazo (something he'd need to manipulate to occur), not just as a means for using the sealing jutsu for the Bijuu, but also to make sure that Nagato didn't himself become too powerful on his own and would have definitely overwhelmed Madara.
> 
> Also, another thing to note is that it's possible Nagato didn't have full knowledge of his own powers at the time prior to his syncing. It's likely he developed a better understanding of what he was capable of by using Pain. It's likely he has the most experience using the Sage's powers as well considering how long he's had the eyes. Perhaps Madara won't be as proficient.


But if he gave Nagato Rinnegan why does he have it in death? And why did he need it back if he can give em out? I throw the Bull Shit flag on that one.

And I agree, Nagato didn't undo alot of the tragedies in his life simply because he didn't know how. Madara may have taught him what he was capable of or at least shown him the Nakano Shrine tablet.


Viridium said:


> Lol, yesss.
> 
> Blew away Amaterasu, like a boss.
> 
> ...



Andy Samberg you're on in five. Yeah you're performing for Nagato, one of dem Uzumaki boys. Yeah it's his comeback party. Alright do the damn thing.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Aug 3, 2011)

I didnt expect Naruto to get man-handled like this
Why is Uncle Nagato this stronggg


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 3, 2011)

Nagato.


----------



## vagnard (Aug 3, 2011)

dark messiah verdandi said:


> Because madara has no feats.
> He is basically ALL hype, phasing, summoning, and izanagi.
> GREAT defensively, but not very amusing.



I said EMS Madara. Not current Madara. 

EMS Madara has feats. He was capable to control Kyuubi and match the power of Hashirama Senju. 



dark messiah verdandi said:


> I swear, it's like tobi is literally a ghost made of hype.
> He is Uchiha Madara's ego, manifest.



Pre-Rinnegan Tobi was weak. But current Madara can control Gedo Mazo and six paths without drawbacks unlike Nagato. I consider those feats too. Gedo Mazo was raping the Alliance and nobody could do anything about it. 




dark messiah verdandi said:


> Naruto isn't serious? Are you for real?
> He's in kyuubi chakra mode, isn't he?
> What can he logically do?



I mean he wasn't really fighting. For most of the fight he has been chatting with Itachi and countering his taijutsu. If he was serious he would be spamming FRS variants, using his chakra claws extensively, etc... like he did with White Zetsu. 



dark messiah verdandi said:


> Prime nagato is literally, naruto's WORST nightmare.



lol. 

Kyuubi has a lot more chakra than Hachibi. Remember Naruto can control the whole power. Besides Kyuubi chakra is poisonous and we know Preta also absorb the properties of the chakra along with it. In the worst of the cases Naruto could just change to SM and turn Nagato into stone. 



dark messiah verdandi said:


> The problem is current madara is a watered down version of himself.
> Sasuke's offensive power is transcendentally more powerful EMS sasuke is by default stronger, and that is before he starts creating new powers quicker than apple makes apps. and THEN he has a completely new, and equivalent doujutsu coming.



Uh. I was talking ABOUT EMS MADARA. It's so hard to understand?. EMS Madara isn't current Madara given he hasn't show the ability to use it. I mean the version of Madara who fought Hashirama. That Madara was more experienced with EMS than Sasuke and could control Kyuubi. 

Therefore EMS Madara > EMS Sasuke. 



dark messiah verdandi said:


> Shit just hit the fan for naruto. Really hard.



lol. Sure. 

I'm bet Kishimoto just gave a major power up to Naruto just to be trashed by an old enemy in the form of Edo Tensei. 

If Naruto couldn't beat current Nagato then what chance he would have against Madara who can control jinchuurikis, has rinnegan + sharingan or Kabuto who can control Nagato besides a huge zombie army?.


----------



## Sharingan26 (Aug 3, 2011)

remember how kyubbis chakra affected nature with positive energry and what not, i have a feeling wen nagato sucks out kyubbi chakra, it will cleanse him and take the edo tensai hold off him.


----------



## HakuGaara (Aug 3, 2011)

RandomLurker said:


> Nagato kicked ass.
> 
> It's official, Nagato > Itachi



That was already official years ago.


----------



## Frawstbite (Aug 3, 2011)

I can't believe he actually let Yahiko die in the battle against Hanzo the Salamander.

I don't even...

_He's too bad-ass for that._


----------



## MS81 (Aug 4, 2011)

vered said:


> Nagato is a beast nuff said.
> he restored his body completly.
> like a better living samehada and restored all his leg wounds as well.
> and that was a snake that cought naruto a 2 animals into one!!!



this right here!!!




Sharingan26 said:


> remember how kyubbis chakra affected nature with positive energry and what not, i have a feeling wen nagato sucks out kyubbi chakra, it will cleanse him and take the edo tensai hold off him.


This also....


----------



## T-Bag (Aug 4, 2011)

For the 1st time in my life, I'm anxiously waiting to see nagato fight next chapter


----------



## vered (Aug 4, 2011)

jaknblak said:


> I didnt expect Naruto to get man-handled like this
> Why is Uncle Nagato this stronggg



this is just a big test for naruto.having a strong opponent like that is exectly what he needs right now.perhaps even learning to combine SM and RM to counter some of Nagatos abbilities.
Nagato is the ultimate test right now before going to fight Madara himself.


----------



## MS81 (Aug 4, 2011)

vered said:


> this is just a big test for naruto.having a strong opponent like that is exectly what he needs right now.perhaps even learning to combine SM and RM to counter some of Nagatos abbilities.
> Nagato is the ultimate test right now before going to fight Madara himself.



yes it issss.... I just hope Naruto don't get fully drained of his chakra...


----------



## jacamo (Aug 4, 2011)

cant wait to see Nagato show us how a healthy Rinnegan user fights with all his "Path" abilities in 1 body, as opposed to having 6 other bodies


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (Aug 4, 2011)

vagnard said:


> Pre-Rinnegan Tobi was weak. But current Madara can control Gedo Mazo and six paths without drawbacks unlike Nagato. I consider those feats too. Gedo Mazo was raping the Alliance and nobody could do anything about it.



I wouldn't call "Tobi" weak. 

Ninjutsu: See below.
Taijutsu: Largely unknown, but is a legendary 100 year old warrior with the Sharingan. 
Genjutsu: Made Fu and Torune drooling idiots, extracted info from Konan, and controlled a Kage for decades. 
Intelligence: A master manipulator and expert strategist. 
Strength: Carried around Bee with one arm, and stopped Suigetsu's sword with one arm.
Speed: Was said to be very fast by Kisame, and kept up with Minato. 
Chakra: Unknown, but has both Uchiha and Senju chakras. 
Seals: Most likely a 5. 

Has the Sharingan, aside from being able to cast and defend against genjutsu, it allows him to: see chakra, enhances his perception, and lets him copy things. 

Zetsu goo body makes him more resilient, allowing him to survive Rasengan and gives him pseudo regenerative abilities. 

Izanagi, combining his Uchiha and Senju powers to make fantasy into reality. 

Time-Space powers:
1. Can phase through anything for up to 5 minutes.
2. Can teleport anywhere he wants. 
3. Can trap opponents in a pocket dimension by touching them. 

Said that he can still use Tsukiyomi. 


----Speculation

Itachi said that "Tobi" Madara can still use his EMS power. 

Since he has Hashirama's power he likely has access to Mokuton like Danzo and Yamato.

Should know the Uchiha clan secret jutsus: Grand Fireball and Phoenix Flowers.

Zetsu may be Madara's jutsu. 

----

Madara gained the Zetsu goo body, Izanagi, and time-space jutsus after his battle with Hashirama, but may have lost two of his MS jutsus in the process. I'm wondering exactly what made him a "shell of his former self."


----------



## Summers (Aug 4, 2011)

X Itachi X said:


> Nagato has become a beast, I guess 'prime healthy' Nagato is a real thing now, haha.
> Awesome ninjutsu counters
> Speed blitzed a pushed bee.
> Taijutsu skills from human path and soul grabbing.
> ...


And immortal, Nagato is immortal.

Yes its now real since it will have some feats. Still it makes me groan at how it will be used on NF, just imagine. What if Naruto tells bee and Itachi stay back while he handles it, or Kabuto brings in other Edo's to back up Nagato and fend of those 2 so Nagato and Naruto have a 1 on 1, and Naruto wins. 

Then we will have arguments like
unhealthy Nagato had 6 paths he would have beaten Naruto,since some dont consider Naruto's win against Nagato the first time legit.
Healthy prime Nagato would have won with the 6 paths.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Aug 4, 2011)

Pre-rinnengan Madara was still haxx at his peak. He had Full-Kyuubi as a summon FFS. He lost that power ofcourse...but still


----------



## RoseWhirlpool (Aug 4, 2011)

First time for me to say that Nagato is awesome.  I wonder if he is still susceptible to Itachi's eternal sealing genjutsu.


----------



## vered (Aug 4, 2011)

RoseWhirlpool said:


> First time for me to say that Nagato is awesome.  I wonder if he is still susceptible to Itachi's eternal sealing genjutsu.


he will probably face all 3 ms jutsus next chapter,but fighting against Susanoo should be interesting.


----------



## CA182 (Aug 4, 2011)

Hmm on the shared vision front. Can Nagato see through his summons eyes? 

Those summons have a suspicious feature in that they all still have his chakra rods in them along with the fact they still have rinnegan eyes.

If he can that Cameleon equals one hell of a hidden trump card.


----------



## vered (Aug 4, 2011)

CA182 said:


> Hmm on the shared vision front. Can Nagato see through his summons eyes?
> 
> Those summons have a suspicious feature in that they all still have his chakra rods in them along with the fact they still have rinnegan eyes.
> 
> If he can that Cameleon equals one hell of a hidden trump card.



i think he can.remember that he used the chameleon to dissapear from view and attack bee from behind as well.he had to use the shared vision to do it.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Aug 4, 2011)

So prime nagato was an immortal puppet who was controlled by Kabuto ? 

Shit I didn't know that part of the story.


----------



## Judecious (Aug 4, 2011)

Can't wait to see him rape.  True power of the rinnegan


----------



## Corax (Aug 4, 2011)

As expected from the third sage. Sure he ll lose but only to 2 top tiers and main character.


----------



## Lelouch71 (Aug 4, 2011)

If it takes Itachi, Killerbee, and KM Naruto to take down Nagato then this man would truly be without equals with the exception of Madara.


----------



## Deleted member 175252 (Aug 4, 2011)

Nagato truly is amazing

He better not get trolles next chapter


----------



## Kyu (Aug 4, 2011)

PrazzyP said:


> Nagato truly is amazing
> 
> He better not get trolles next chapter



I have to agree here Nagato Uzumaki is definetly a boss


----------



## jacamo (Aug 4, 2011)

isnt Nagato in the middle of removing Naruto's soul with Human Path?

doesnt that spell death? no chapter next week either


----------



## Summers (Aug 4, 2011)

I wont jump on the Nagato bandwagon, I still think while being impressive, everything we saw from him this chapter is stuff we knew he could do. He just did it very well. If he is taking the kyuubi from Naruto he will run of of be de-summoned by Kabuto.


----------



## arokh (Aug 4, 2011)

summers said:


> What if Naruto tells bee and Itachi stay back while he handles it



Wait, Naruto tell *Itachi* to stay back?


----------



## Kourti (Aug 4, 2011)

Nagato is definitely the most powerful character in the manga thus far, probably stronger then Shodai/Prime Madara. Not sure about rin-negan Madara though or the 6th coffin guy.
Only person to surpass him is the Sage of the Six Paths.

However I think that if he had not been an edo, Bee's first lariat would have torn his crippled body apart before he could absorb it, so I don't think crippled Nagato is that hax. We'll see next week just how powerful he is.


----------



## Kaizoku-O Luffy (Aug 4, 2011)

He is the strongest character shown thus far in this manga besides rikkodu and probably madara too. The unstoppable fire was stopped by shinra tensei .


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Aug 4, 2011)

Why does everyone think Shodai and EMS Madara were the strongest. Shodai was one of the weakest hokages surpassed by Hiruzen, Minato, and his brother.


----------



## Kurushimi (Aug 4, 2011)

^
Well, Madara almost confirmed that having both halfs of Rikudous power > having only Senju, or Uchiha characteristics, and right after that he recognizes Nagato as full-fledged Rikudou. I also think that only Rikudou-Sennin and Rinnegan Madara are stronger than him(though Madara might not have the same impressive firepower, since Nagato was a chakra beast)



jacamo said:


> isnt Nagato in the middle of removing Naruto's soul with Human Path?
> 
> doesnt that spell death? no chapter next week either



Kushina survived full-Kyuubi(with all of his chakra) removing, It won't be surprising if Naruto doesn't kick the bucket(although his chakra wasn't said to be as strong as Kushinas).


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Aug 4, 2011)

Nagato Sennin said:


> Why does everyone think Shodai and EMS Madara were the strongest. Shodai was one of the weakest hokages surpassed by Hiruzen, Minato, and his brother.


finally, someone who agrees with me.:amazed


----------



## jimbob631 (Aug 4, 2011)

Nagato Sennin said:


> Why does everyone think Shodai and EMS Madara were the strongest. Shodai was one of the weakest hokages surpassed by Hiruzen, Minato, and his brother.



I agree that it is very possible Hiruzen and Nagato are stronger than Shodai but he wasn't weak by any means.  He's probably the second strongest hokage.


----------



## JPongo (Aug 4, 2011)

I agree that Minato and Tobirama are stronger than Shodai.

Shodai was 3rd or 4th strongest hokage.


----------



## Kenzo Hartman PhD (Aug 4, 2011)

For the second half of the chapter I couldn't get one pesky little lyric out of my head - "No one man should have all that power!"

Nagato really wasn't kidding about being a God, or the closest thing you'd find in the Shinobi world.  He's so versatile and (apparently) fast that you need amazing reaction-times to escape a single exchange with your life/soul intact.  Never mind the fact that should you escape that particular jutsu there are 5 others waiting to get you that most shinobi would likely never even imagine in their wildest dreams.

Not even S-Class ninjas run around thinking "yeah this guy can probably suck my soul out just by touching me".  Invisible chameleon-summons that the user can hide in AND bind you with aren't entirely _common_ either.

Oh, and to all the people wondering why Nagato never used Preta Path to heal his crippled body - you're forgetting the key detail that he's no longer synched with Gedo Mazou in his Edo state.  Gedo Mazou is what crippled him and put him in the chair in the first place.  I think it was something he couldn't get rid of while alive - he was stuck in that chair with those rods, so he used the proxy bodies to make up for it.  He no longer has that limitation.

And as has been said before - HOT DAMN JIRAIYA HOW DID YOU EVEN...I MEAN ONE ARM...AND THIS...?!  SERIOUSLY?!

Seems like everyone and their mother got hyped in this chapter, except for poor 'ol Bee who seems to have hit the ceiling of how awesome he can be.  Granted it was a damn high ceiling.  I get the feeling we're going to see a Bijuu-Bomb get straight-up ABSORBED.


----------



## Faustus (Aug 4, 2011)

Kenzo Hartman PhD said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So much truth in this post 
Reps.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Aug 4, 2011)

> Shodai was one of the weakest hokages surpassed by Hiruzen, Minato, and his brother.



lol yeah sure


----------



## CA182 (Aug 4, 2011)

I'm hoping Nagato has an Aizen moment in the next chapter.
Nagato uses shinra tensei.
Itachi tries to use the 5 second interval.
Nagato pawns him with shinra tensei. "When did you start thinking I had a weakness?"


(Honestly I bet shinra tensei doesn't actually have an interval period, but the interval period came from the fact that the yahiko deva path needed to recharge on chakra being sent by Nagato after use. Basically Nagato has a limit to how much chakra he can send per second.)


----------



## Kenzo Hartman PhD (Aug 4, 2011)

CA182 said:


> I'm hoping Nagato has an Aizen moment in the next chapter.
> Nagato uses shinra tensei.
> Itachi tries to use the 5 second interval.
> Nagato pawns him with shinra tensei. "When did you start thinking I had a weakness?"
> ...



No way, man.  Shinra Tensei without a cooldown?  That would be...okay, it would be awesome, but insanely broken.  I have always thought that 5 seconds was way too long though, especially in the Narutoverse.  Itachi could probably get off 3 different jutsu in 5 seconds.

Although, from re-reading the chapter, it does appear the cooldown has been shortened.  It makes sense - all of his abilities seem to have leveled up as a result of being used by the real body.  Preta Path is the best example - it took a few seconds to absorb a giant Rasengan against Jiraiya and about the same when hit with Rasenshuriken, but he took nearly ALL of Bee's V2 Chakra in about 2 seconds.

What am I ranting about anyway?  Nagato is God and all is right with the power-tiers...for now.


----------



## CA182 (Aug 4, 2011)

Kenzo Hartman PhD said:


> No way, man.  Shinra Tensei without a cooldown?  That would be...okay, it would be awesome, but insanely broken.  I have always thought that 5 seconds was way too long though, especially in the Narutoverse.  Itachi could probably get off 3 different jutsu in 5 seconds.
> 
> Although, from re-reading the chapter, it does appear the cooldown has been shortened.  It makes sense - all of his abilities seem to have leveled up as a result of being used by the real body.  Preta Path is the best example - it took a few seconds to absorb a giant Rasengan against Jiraiya and about the same when hit with Rasenshuriken, but he took nearly ALL of Bee's V2 Chakra in about 2 seconds.
> 
> What am I ranting about anyway?  Nagato is God and all is right with the power-tiers...for now.



I always thought of Nagato's six paths of pain jutsu as the opposite of Sasori's human puppet jutsu. Sasori can't use the iron sand bloodline himself even though it's a puppet that he controls, Nagato however has to find bodies which can withstand using his bloodline and watered down versions of his jutsus.
That is possibly the scariest thought of all.

Also it would give Kishi a chance to retcon the six tanks the paths always stayed in as some form of healing tank. (We all know he loves dbz so don't say he wouldn't) Along with the question about why he needed to separate each path into a puppet? Surely one puppet replicating him would have sufficed.

Although here's a jutsu for a fanfiction somwhere, Nagato combines bansho ten'in with human paths soul removal jutsu. So we get a jutsu somewhat like yammy's gonzui from bleach.


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Aug 4, 2011)

Darth Sidious said:


> lol yeah sure



Yondiame and Sandaime were stated to be stronger, and his brother made Edo Tensei. Yes, he is stronger than Tsunade but that's it.

EMS Madara was beaten by Shodai. but A > B > C doesn't exist in this manga. Shodai was a bad match up for him.

Imagine if Madara brought Kyuubi to fight Prime Nagato. Chibaku Tensei and it's out of the game. Madara now might be stronger but EMS Madara isn't


----------



## Kenzo Hartman PhD (Aug 4, 2011)

I really wish Kishi would give the fandom a break and just show us, in a few chapters, _exactly_ how the battle between Shodai and Madara went.

That would put so many arguments to rest, not to mention being freakin' awesome.


----------



## bullsh3t (Aug 4, 2011)

Nagato is gonna use IZANAGI!! This is where we start seeing his mastery of Yin–Yang release


----------



## Garfield (Aug 4, 2011)

I'm just waiting for Nagato to break himself free from Kabuto's jutsu. Such a strong power doesn't come without a super strong mental power.


----------



## Kenzo Hartman PhD (Aug 4, 2011)

adee said:


> I'm just waiting for Nagato to break himself free from Kabuto's jutsu. Such a strong power doesn't come without a super strong mental power.



I highly doubt that'll be happening.  Itachi only got free by using a rigged once-a-decade gejutsu trap, and even that was an accident.  Nagato's shown himself to be susceptible to Genjutsu (a trait that all of Jiraiya's students seem to inherit from him) and nothing we've been shown suggests that the Rinnegan has a way of breaking Edo Tensei.

I'll go out on a limb here and throw my hat in with the "Nagato gets Totsuka'd" crowd.  It's the only way I can see him being sealed, which they need to do ASAP or things are going to get _really_ bad for Naruto & Friends.


----------



## Joakim3 (Aug 4, 2011)

Yeah the chances of Itachi sacrificing himself by using Sasuno'o on Pain are becoming more and more realistic as I just don't see how they can put down a *truly* immortal Pain


----------



## Klue (Aug 4, 2011)

The only hope I have for Nagato defeating Itachi, is that it would give Kabuto an opportunity to resummon him down the line and possibly obtain the crow which holds Uchiha Shisui's eye.

Honestly, I don't expect to see either Nagato or Itachi again, so unless he is going to snatch the crow and escape, Nagato will probably....


----------



## Marsala (Aug 4, 2011)

Joakim3 said:


> Yeah the chances of Itachi sacrificing himself by using Sasuno'o on Pain are becoming more and more realistic as I just don't see how they can put down a *truly* immortal Pain



That wouldn't be a sacrifice for Itachi, since Susano'o won't kill someone who is already dead.

Nagato will either get sealed by Totsuka or yanked away by Kabuto so that he can be a mega-boss late in the war. Somebody's got to be the opponent for Guy or Lee to open the Eighth Gate upon, after all.


----------



## dark messiah verdandi (Aug 4, 2011)

Nagato Sennin said:


> Why does everyone think Shodai and EMS Madara were the strongest. Shodai was one of the weakest hokages surpassed by Hiruzen, Minato, and his brother.



Lay off the drugs.

Shodai could grow food and shelter for free.
= Greatest hokage.

As far as strength, he is probably the strongest too.
One of the weakest hokage.
When you transplant his cells, they make you so strong that you have to concentrate on being weaker, and that puts you on a transcendant scale compared to your former self.


Prime shodai would wipe the field with the lot of them.
Only tobirama comes close.

The Hokage scale goes

1,2,3,4,5.
They got weaker.
Don't let that hype go to your head.
Everyone who knew shodai is either dead, or going to be soon.

All the reps the others got were from young shinobi. Any hype from anyone under sandaime's age should be disreguarded.
They are too young and ignorant to know what the hell they were talking about.

Shodai had
1. PERFECT senju body.
2. Mokuton (this alone practically destroys all competition.)
3. 1000 jutsu
4. 8 Bijuu
5. Eight kickass weapons.
6. Kage scroll.

Can't be beat without... shiki fuujin.


I say moku bunshin no jutsu fucks up EVERYONE'S day.
Minato is screwed once bringer of darkness hits, tobirama's water gets absorbed, sandaime gets wrapped up, tsunade fails diplomacy check, and flees to her grandad's side.

Shodai is not legendary for dying, but for living.
He lived in the cruelest era of ninja to exist, and was 1#, BEFORE konoha.
the rest grew up too soft.


----------



## Reddan (Aug 4, 2011)

Nagato Sennin said:


> Why does everyone think Shodai and EMS Madara were the strongest. Shodai was one of the weakest hokages surpassed by Hiruzen, Minato, and his brother.



Exactly. 
Hashirama won the genetic lottery, but he by no means was as strong as people imagine.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Aug 4, 2011)

Are peeps really trying to dehype Shodai and EMS Madara of all people?


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Aug 4, 2011)

we know shodai cant handle hiruzen in a fight.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Aug 4, 2011)

I'm so happy you know that.


----------



## HighLevelPlayer (Aug 4, 2011)

The poll options should be:

NAGATO IS GOING TO RAPE SHIT
NAGATO IS GOING TO RAPE SHIT


*Spoiler*: _Original image_ 



 It's not mine, by the way.


----------



## Gonder (Aug 4, 2011)

Klue said:


> The only hope I have for Nagato defeating Itachi, is that it would give Kabuto an opportunity to resummon him down the line and possibly obtain the crow which holds Uchiha Shisui's eye.
> 
> Honestly, I don't expect to see either Nagato or Itachi again, so unless he is going to snatch the crow and escape, Nagato will probably....



you talk as if its going to be one on one fight


----------



## vered (Aug 4, 2011)

Gonder said:


> you talk as if its going to be one on one fight



it may be 3 vs 1.somthing certain fandom wouldnt want to see.
preview should be nice and i hope we'll get one this week.


----------



## Jizznificent (Aug 4, 2011)

Gonder said:


> you talk as if its going to be one on one fight


we should always prepare for the worst just in case. 

hopefully it's 1 vs 3.


----------



## Klue (Aug 4, 2011)

Gonder said:


> you talk as if its going to be one on one fight



No I'm not.


----------



## CA182 (Aug 4, 2011)

I predict that Nagato will actually extract either Naruto's or Bee's soul. 

This'll both give us a feat for prime Nagato and it'll force Madara to show that he can use the outer path before extracting that persons tailed beast.

It's just crazy enough I can see Kishi doing it.


----------



## Kenzo Hartman PhD (Aug 4, 2011)

CA182 said:


> I predict that Nagato will actually extract either Naruto's or Bee's soul.
> 
> This'll both give us a feat for prime Nagato and it'll force Madara to show that he can use the outer path before extracting that persons tailed beast.
> 
> It's just crazy enough I can see Kishi doing it.



Well one thing's for sure - Bee has a huge death-flag hanging over him right now.  As of this chapter I think he's out-lived his usefulness to the plot and you know that he won't be standing next to Naruto at the final showdown.  That leaves Kishi very few options.


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Aug 4, 2011)

If you really feel Shodai was the strongest Hokage, I don't even.

Shodai has nothing on Nagato, The God of Shinobi Hiruzen, or Naruto's Ultimate Benchmark Minato


----------



## CA182 (Aug 4, 2011)

Nagato Sennin said:


> If you really feel Shodai was the strongest Hokage, I don't even.
> 
> Shodai has nothing on Nagato, The God of Shinobi Hiruzen, or Naruto's Ultimate Benchmark Minato



Second Hokage had edo tensei, so if you faced him you faced Hashirama as well.

Chew on that thought everyone.


----------



## Kenzo Hartman PhD (Aug 4, 2011)

Nagato Sennin said:


> The God of Shinobi Hiruzen



You know, when he fought Orochimaru, I thought "This is it.  This is the highest possible level a Shinobi battle can reach."  I was wrong, but his skill still stands the test of time.

Sarutobi doesn't get enough credit.  You don't earn nicknames like "The Professor" and "God of Shinobi" for no reason.  It's a shame that we'll never see him in his prime against a worthy opponent.

Prime Hiruzen vs. Healthy Nagato is something my imagination will just have to fight about forever.


----------



## Kenzo Hartman PhD (Aug 4, 2011)

CA182 said:


> Second Hokage had edo tensei, so if you faced him you faced Hashirama as well.
> 
> Chew on that thought everyone.



Excellent point.

You also faced an undetermined number of other top-tier Shinobi of his time.  Kabuto can control a rather large amount of Edos at a time, and his only claim is being the "best" of the 3 to use the technique so far.  People assume that means Orochimaru was 2nd best, but suppose he was 3rd?  Maybe controlling 2 bodies was Oro's limit, but Second Hokage could control more?

All conjecture, but that's what we do right?


----------



## CA182 (Aug 4, 2011)

Kenzo Hartman PhD said:


> You know, when he fought Orochimaru, I thought "This is it.  This is the highest possible level a Shinobi battle can reach."  I was wrong, but his skill still stands the test of time.
> 
> Sarutobi doesn't get enough credit.  You don't earn nicknames like "The Professor" and "God of Shinobi" for no reason.  It's a shame that we'll never see him in his prime against a worthy opponent.
> 
> Prime Hiruzen vs. Healthy Nagato is something my imagination will just have to fight about forever.



Lol hiruzen and Nagato have a summon contest.

Hiruzen summons Enma

Nagato summons his Chameleon

Hiruzen - "Size means nothing" Enma tranforms into his adamantine staff.

Nagato - "turn invisible"

Although I'd love to see a jutsu contest between them, considering Nagato can use all forms of jutsu and Hiruzen supposedly learned all forms of jutsu.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Aug 4, 2011)

Nagato Sennin said:


> If you really feel Shodai was the strongest Hokage, I don't even.
> 
> Shodai has nothing on Nagato, The God of Shinobi Hiruzen, or Naruto's Ultimate Benchmark Minato



I'm not gonna waste time arguing with you. Matter of fact...I cant argue with you.

I dont know what Shodai was truly capable of (neither do you), I dont know what Hiruzen was truly capable of (neither do you). Hell...we dont even know if Minato showcased every last ability he had.

So before you go throwing around your opinion...wait until you have facts. Peace  
Even the Kages agree with me


----------



## silenceofthelambs (Aug 4, 2011)

Nagato Sennin said:


> Imagine if Madara brought Kyuubi to fight Prime Nagato. Chibaku Tensei and it's out of the game. Madara now might be stronger but EMS Madara isn't



What? 

Nagato can only hold the Kyuubi for so long in Chibaku Tensei before it breaks free. Not to mention the fact that Madara will be assaulting him with EMS techniques on a continuous basis.

I'm very much a fan of Nagato, but he isn't defeating EMS Madara and a 100% Kyuubi.


----------



## Klue (Aug 4, 2011)

silenceofthelambs said:


> What?
> 
> Nagato can only hold the Kyuubi for so long in Chibaku Tensei before it breaks free. Not to mention the fact that Madara will be assaulting him with EMS techniques on a continuous basis.
> 
> I'm very much a fan of Nagato, but he isn't defeating EMS Madara and a 100% Kyuubi.



Agreed, the Kyuubi is far too much. Without it though, it's a different story. Madara didn't challenge Hashirama to gain his DNA to become the Second Six Paths, for nothing.

Anyone else find it odd that the Uchiha and Senju powers allowed non-Jinchuuriki the ability to control or suppress Bijuu, but the combination of such has yet to prove capable of the same thing?


----------



## silenceofthelambs (Aug 4, 2011)

Klue said:


> Agreed, the Kyuubi is far too much. Without it though, it's a different story. Madara didn't challenge Hashirama to gain his DNA to become the Second Six Paths, for nothing.
> 
> Anyone else find it odd that the Uchiha and Senju powers allowed non-Jinchuuriki the ability to control or suppress Bijuu, but the combination of such has yet to prove capable of the same thing?



Of course; without the Kyuubi, the scales drastically tip in favor of Nagato. I see him winning that hypothetical encounter.

Also, in regards to your point about Uchiha and Senju bijuu suppressing powers, I think it already has been proven that fusing the two will provide a more effective method to control a tailed beast. At least, Madara seems to say so about Danzo.


----------



## trigimon (Aug 4, 2011)

Bee doesn't stand a chance against Nagato. Naruto won't get pawned since he just got his powerup. Itachi is going to be the man to do it. He'll take out Nagato


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Aug 4, 2011)

silenceofthelambs said:


> What?
> 
> Nagato can only hold the Kyuubi for so long in Chibaku Tensei before it breaks free. Not to mention the fact that Madara will be assaulting him with EMS techniques on a continuous basis.
> 
> I'm very much a fan of Nagato, but he isn't defeating EMS Madara and a 100% Kyuubi.





Klue said:


> Agreed, the Kyuubi is far too much. Without it though, it's a different story. Madara didn't challenge Hashirama to gain his DNA to become the Second Six Paths, for nothing.
> 
> Anyone else find it odd that the Uchiha and Senju powers allowed non-Jinchuuriki the ability to control or suppress Bijuu, but the combination of such has yet to prove capable of the same thing?



Are you guys really serious? No way Kyuubi breaks CT with a healthy Nagato. Nagato was on his death bed talking about he could make it bigger to compensate. Just like juubi got sealed in the Moon.


----------



## Bill_gates (Aug 4, 2011)

Itachi will have a good showing before sacrificing himself to beat Nagato.
No one will end up getting trolled


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Aug 4, 2011)

And people are still forgetting Nagato has every element mastered


----------



## CA182 (Aug 4, 2011)

Nagato Sennin said:


> And people are still forgetting Nagato has every element mastered



Lol I think Kishi forgot.


----------



## silenceofthelambs (Aug 4, 2011)

Nagato Sennin said:


> Are you guys really serious? No way Kyuubi breaks CT with a healthy Nagato. Nagato was on his death bed talking about he could make it bigger to compensate. Just like juubi got sealed in the Moon.



Tailed beasts can't be killed through conventional means. The only way to defeat them is to use an advanced sealing technique.

And Chibaku Tensei does not fall under that category. Sure, it may contain the Kyuubi for a period of time, but it will break free, eventually. Besides, Nagato can't remain focused on the Nine-Tails the entire time, because EMS Madara will hound him relentlessly. 

And LOL @ the Jubi example. Rikudou already divided the Ten-Tails up into nine beasts before sealing its *empty* body in the moon.


----------



## vered (Aug 4, 2011)

it actually interesting for me to see if we'll see a super sized Chibaku tensei from Nagato in this battle.
seeing this jutsu in all its glory against perhaps Susanoo or the 2 jin would be great.
i wonder though if there is another way of manipulation that we havent seen yet from the CHibaku tensei black ball or perhaps even more Deva related super jutsus.


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Aug 4, 2011)

silenceofthelambs said:


> And Chibaku Tensei does not fall under that category. Sure, it may contain the Kyuubi for a period of time, but it will break free, eventually.



Nagato made a CT for the size of KN6. The only way it broke out because it was way too small.


----------



## silenceofthelambs (Aug 4, 2011)

Nagato Sennin said:


> Nagato made a CT for the size of KN6. The only way it broke out because it was way too small.



And can he create one for a 100% Kyuubi, in all its glory? I doubt it. 

Besides, you forget that there is still prime Madara for Nagato to deal with. How will he fight off any EMS attacks coming his way, when he's preoccupied containing the Kyuubi with CT? Also, are you certain one of the fox's Tailed Beast Bombs won't destroy the mass of rocks forming the technique in question?


----------



## Jak N Blak (Aug 4, 2011)

CT cant be sustained forever bro.

Well not by Nagato atleast.


----------



## CA182 (Aug 4, 2011)

silenceofthelambs said:


> And can he create one for a 100% Kyuubi, in all its glory? I doubt it.
> 
> Besides, you forget that there is still prime Madara for Nagato to deal with. How will he fight off any EMS attacks coming his way, when he's preoccupied containing the Kyuubi with CT? Also, are you certain one of the fox's Tailed Beast Bombs won't destroy the mass of rocks forming the technique in question?



Considering Nagato is able to control the gedo mazo even when it has the bijuu in it, I'm inclined to at least believe there is a fair chance Nagato could restrain the kyuubi.

I mean Kushina did it quite well, and it's not as if Nagato _isn't_ an uzumaki with the rinnegan.


----------



## silenceofthelambs (Aug 4, 2011)

CA182 said:


> Considering Nagato is able to control the gedo mazo even when it has the bijuu in it, I'm inclined to at least believe there is a fair chance Nagato could restrain the kyuubi.
> 
> I mean Kushina did it quite well, and it's not as if Nagato _isn't_ an uzumaki with the rinnegan.



Nagato _can_ restrain the Kyuubi, with Chibaku Tensei. The question is, how long? 

Eventually, the fox will break free. Even if Nagato keeps it sustained, you have to remember, there is still EMS Madara. Nagato can't focus on both at the same time - it's either one or the other. If he dispels CT to fight Madara, the Nine-Tails is liberated. If Nagato keeps CT in play, Madara attacks.


----------



## Summers (Aug 4, 2011)

Sorry to spoil the party, but maybe folks should be more careful about the power of this prime healthy Nagato at risk of disappointment. What does that even mean? More chakra? Faster, stronger? Will he use Jutsu that we have not seen before? Or more likely stick to his paths but powered up.
How much stronger is he 2x 4x? 
I think Human path is going to take the kyuubi but as its chakra is sectioned off, Naruto will still have RM without the chakra drain limit. Unless Nagato runs to kabuto with the kyuubi right away, They will fight and Naruto will win. Why? because his Naruto.


----------



## Corax (Aug 4, 2011)

All is possible but more likely author did this to show us pre-Juubi Rikudo Sennin (Madara will show us Juubi RS). Over wise i see no reason to bring Nagato back to his full health.


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Aug 4, 2011)

summers said:


> Sorry to spoil the party, but maybe folks should be more careful about the power of this prime healthy Nagato at risk of disappointment. What does that even mean? More chakra? Faster, stronger? Will he use Jutsu that we have not seen before? Or more likely stick to his paths but powered up.
> How much stronger is he 2x 4x?
> I think Human path is going to take the kyuubi but as its chakra is sectioned off, Naruto will still have RM without the chakra drain limit. Unless Nagato runs to kabuto with the kyuubi right away, They will fight and Naruto will win. Why? because his Naruto.



We are just happy to see Nagato in a Healthy state so he can show what he can really do. We know he is going to lose.



silenceofthelambs said:


> Nagato _can_ restrain the Kyuubi, with Chibaku Tensei. The question is, how long?
> 
> Eventually, the fox will break free. Even if Nagato keeps it sustained, you have to remember, there is still EMS Madara. Nagato can't focus on both at the same time - it's either one or the other. If he dispels CT to fight Madara, the Nine-Tails is liberated. If Nagato keeps CT in play, Madara attacks.



Nagato will just send it into space on the first contact


----------



## silenceofthelambs (Aug 4, 2011)

Nagato Sennin said:


> Nagato will just send it into space on the first contact



He isn't Rikudou Sennin. He doesn't possess that type of power.

And even if he does accomplish what you're proposing, do you seriously believe he'll still have enough energy to fight EMS Madara?


----------



## Mark Uzumaki (Aug 4, 2011)

Yes! Nagato has shown on about 6 panels one hell of a show on 3 of the strongest shinobi ever.Nagato is back !!

N.B By the way,Kabuto left Nagato to burn , so that he can concentrate on what Itachi wanted to say about Shisui's eye , as he showed interest in it.Moreover , Raikage had his arm burn for long time,but he had no shinrai Tensei to remove it.Nagato could simply shinra tensei it the first second it touches his bodyKabuto is the one who delayed this move


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Aug 5, 2011)

Let's go back to the times where people said Rinnegan was filler - *Most Powerful Doujutsu*

Let's go back to the times where people said Pain was filler - *One of the most powerful Jutsu*

Let's go back to the times where people said Nagato was filler - *One of the Children of Prophecy, found out to be an Uzumaki and 3rd Rikudou*

Let's go back to the times where people said Rikudou Sennin would never show up again - *Strongest entity in the manga and everyone wants to become him*

Let's go back to the times where people said Nagato would never become healthy again -


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Aug 5, 2011)

lets go back to the times when people denied that Nagato was a cripple and believed that he was tied to a wheel chair for shits and giggles.


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Aug 5, 2011)

Still gonna get a spiritual sword  stuck up his ass at the end of this fight. Susano will be come out and play.


----------



## ZE (Aug 5, 2011)

It could happen, but it's not the only way to beat Nagato. Madara is on the way and he can easily deal with edo tensei's invulnerability.


----------



## Klue (Aug 5, 2011)

Nagato vs Itachi, Rinnegan vs Sharingan, everything is on the line in the coming chapters.

It's hard for me to pick a likely outcome. Working in Itachi's favor, is his ability to seal anything that he pierces with Totsuka - it appears to be the only power present on the field of play, capable of stopping an Edo Tensei - and Itachi is conveniently able to act as he chooses.

For Nagato, he has an opportunity to recover Shisui's eye for Kabuto - something that was possibly foreshadowed exactly 30 chapters ago. Nagato also has a ton of hype in his favor, as he wields the Rinnegan, possesses Uchiha and Senju powers and carries the moniker of Sandaime Rikudou.

Regardless, it's going to be interesting and one fandom is going to get the short end of the stick.


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Aug 5, 2011)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> lets go back to the times when people denied that Nagato was a cripple and believed that he was tied to a wheel chair for shits and giggles.



I remember when someone made a picture with Young Nagato's head on Itachi's body in the chair with the xbox controller


----------



## Federer (Aug 5, 2011)

Klue said:


> Nagato vs Itachi, Rinnegan vs Sharingan, everything is on the line in the coming chapters.
> 
> It's hard for me to pick a likely outcome. Working in Itachi's favor, is his ability to seal anything that he pierces with Totsuka - it appears to be the only power present on the field of play, capable of stopping an Edo Tensei - and Itachi is conveniently able to act as he chooses.
> 
> ...



Exactly my thoughts, Klue. 

I think Nagato is going to dominate the three, until Itachi 'out of nowhere' seals Nagato away.


----------



## Klue (Aug 5, 2011)

Federer said:


> Exactly my thoughts, Klue.
> 
> I think Nagato is going to dominate the three, until Itachi 'out of nowhere' seals Nagato away.



I could live with that.

Kinda sucks for Kabuto though. Another opportunity to gain Shisui's eye, gone.


----------



## Legendary Madara (Aug 5, 2011)

I think the next chapter will be Itachi versus Nagato and honestly I think its going to be a stalemate somehow.


----------



## Cold (Aug 5, 2011)

I think Naruto has to be the one to beat Nagato.  Otherwise, how is he even going to think to stop Madara?

He'll probably use some trick to get off a heavy attack, and when Nagato is stunned he gives him some more talk no jutsu, and Nagato will be freed from Edo Tensei, or something along those lines.

Course, Itachi sealing Nagato is more convenient and makes more sense.


----------



## Yachiru (Aug 5, 2011)

Nagato breaks out. Sucks for Kabuto ._.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 5, 2011)

Yachiru said:


> Nagato breaks out. Sucks for Kabuto ._.



That would be gold.
But then fighting among the group would be pointless.

And I don't think anyone would be able to stop them. War would be over lol.


----------



## Yachiru (Aug 5, 2011)

Raiden said:


> That would be gold.
> But then fighting among the group would be pointless.
> 
> And I don't think anyone would be able to stop them. War would be over lol.



Perfect moment to have Madara + Neo Pain show up


----------



## Jak N Blak (Aug 5, 2011)

Raiden said:


> That would be gold.
> But then fighting among the group would be pointless.
> 
> And I don't think anyone would be able to stop them. War would be over lol.



Your sig is gonna make someone shoot themselves one day:sanji


----------



## Summers (Aug 5, 2011)

I still think Naruto is going to beat Nagato, again. If he cant beat someone he has already faced how is he going to fight the other guys and end the war. It would be silly for Nagato to stomp and move on.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Aug 5, 2011)

I still think that Naruto will start fighting seriously next chapter and beat Nagato. So far Naruto has neither used his super speed,super strength, Rasengans, chakra limbs...etc in this fight while Nagato is starting to use his best techniques. Also i get the feeling that Naruto will perfect his Bijuu dama vs Nagato, if we are lucky we can see Bijuu dama vs Chou Shinra Tensei.


----------



## Perverted King (Aug 5, 2011)

Is it possible that Madara shows up and tells Nagato, he killed Konan causing Nagato to snap and Kabuto loses control?


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 5, 2011)

Keep Madara out of this, it's nice to see the epic characters shine before he ruins everything.


----------



## Jiraiya4Life (Aug 5, 2011)

Nagato would be the strongest character, but since he is under Kabuto's control, Kabuto is the strongest. (All this excluding Madara)


----------



## roflpwned (Aug 5, 2011)

summers said:


> I still think Naruto is going to beat Nagato, again. If he cant beat someone he has already faced how is he going to fight the other guys and end the war. It would be silly for Nagato to stomp and move on.


Naruto never beat Nagato though, he beat the Six Path's of Pain. Also remember that Deva Path couldn't use his power's till the end of their fight. It would have been completely different if he could have. I mean, the Deva Path alone pushed Naruto to pretty much unleashing the 9 Tails.


----------



## Yachiru (Aug 5, 2011)

Perverted King said:


> Is it possible that Madara shows up and tells Nagato, he killed Konan causing Nagato to snap and Kabuto loses control?



Nah, it's more likely that Nagato breaks out and Kabuto spills the beans about Madara's plans.. That would enrage Nagato.


----------



## principito (Aug 5, 2011)

*For those who wanted "prime Nagato"...*

I think we'll get a close look of what that is...

No more especulation. Nagato, full body all powers..

My opinion? he will make these 3 guys look bad


----------



## Nuzents (Aug 5, 2011)

its pointless for Naruto to lose here, I don't see why such a big deal on this thread when you know he will get stomped in the next chapter...guess you get an extra week to celebrate.  

Maybe I'm a hater cause I never had the whole Nagato hype... more of an Itachi fan I guess (though I hate Sasuke)


----------



## Black☆Star (Aug 5, 2011)

I've waited so long for this  

I hope he fights all 3 of them and not just Itachi . If he goes down I'll be happy knowing that it took three top class ninjas to take Nagato out .


----------



## hitokugutsu (Aug 5, 2011)

I expect massssive raping

KCM Naruto should not be able to stand a chance. Not even with Bee help


----------



## bullsh3t (Aug 5, 2011)

I want to see a 1v1 against Itachi! Rape his ass NAGATO!!!


----------



## CA182 (Aug 5, 2011)

Nuzents said:


> its pointless for Naruto to lose here, I don't see why such a big deal on this thread when you know he will get stomped in the next chapter...guess you get an extra week to celebrate.
> 
> Maybe I'm a hater cause I never had the whole Nagato hype... more of an Itachi fan I guess (though I hate Sasuke)



Hmm when I think back on it, Nagato's hype comes from when he decides to do something he doesn't really like doing things by half measures. Example "Tsunade you dare to believe you understand pain?" few minutes later Konoha is a crater.

Also I think he was the only villain who actually killed a character of some importance and popularity. I've yet to see Madara do that. (Minato commited suicide, he even had the choice of just letting Kushina seal it back into herself.)

Anyways does anyone think Nagato still has any connection to the gedo mazo? If so Kabuto has a trump card there xD


----------



## vered (Aug 5, 2011)

well logically at least next chapter he should  be dominant before the tables will start to turn againt him.
i just hope kishi will give us a good full battle.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Aug 5, 2011)

Ha.

Kyuubi-sage mode is gonna happen now. Watch b-tch

Or Totsuka to the back


----------



## Masato (Aug 5, 2011)

Nagato soloing Naruto would be Awesome, I really hope Naruto gets defeated by Nagato in the next chapter! 

But yeah, he's one impressive mother fucker to actually become stronger by taking a lariat, lol.


----------



## T-Bag (Aug 5, 2011)

everyone should know he's not beating itachi lol


----------



## Summers (Aug 5, 2011)

roflpwned said:


> Naruto never beat Nagato though, he beat the Six Path's of Pain. Also remember that Deva Path couldn't use his power's till the end of their fight. It would have been completely different if he could have. I mean, the Deva Path alone pushed Naruto to pretty much unleashing the 9 Tails.



Agreed that the fight would have been different IF he could use Deva from the start, but he could not, he choose to nuke Konoha.And Naruto won.If he could use deva its not a instant win, it just increases his chances. The rest is for the battledome. 
Nagato was drained by the end of the fight and in his wheelchair,Naruto could have killed him but choose not to because he is a saint.


----------



## Perverted King (Aug 5, 2011)

Naruto will cripple Nagato next chapter.


----------



## vered (Aug 5, 2011)

summers said:


> Agreed that the fight would have been different IF he could use Deva from the start, but he could not, he choose to nuke Konoha.And Naruto won.If he could use deva its not a instant win, it just increases his chances. The rest is for the battledome.
> Nagato was drained by the end of the fight and in his wheelchair,Naruto could have killed him but choose not to because he is a saint.



it depends if nagato could have taken naruto chakra and restore himself or not.
Nagato had implied that he was going to continue fighting with Naruto.
so who knows what whould have happened.
either way it dosent matter that much since its this battle that will clarify the most.


----------



## Googleplex (Aug 5, 2011)

He might if you consider Bee represents what Naruto would've been like if he cooped with the Kyuubi from the start (getting the shroud rather than RM) and when you consider Itachi has no roles left in the manga (no Shisui nor Sasuke).

Nagato is fighting with bloodlust, what people do with pain.
The Kyuubi said Naruto could be overcome by the pain as Nagato was; Naruto probably will be forced to fight the pain that he could succumb to, personified.

The way I see it at least.

In short: yes he'll make them look bad, but Naruto'll probably look good in the end.


----------



## Chibason (Aug 5, 2011)

This shit is gonna be good. If itachi fights Nagato alone 

I think Nagato has a chance to finally capture B tbqh


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (Aug 5, 2011)

Here comes the Jiraiya hype.


----------



## Summers (Aug 5, 2011)

vered said:


> it depends if nagato could have taken naruto chakra and restore himself or not.
> Nagato had implied that he was going to continue fighting with Naruto.
> so who knows what whould have happened.
> either way it dosent matter that much since its this battle that will clarify the most.



I dont think he coud have restored himself with Naruto's chakra. With the kyuubi's he could. If getting back to a healthy state was that easy he would have done it before attacking. Plus sage mode would turn him to stone, there have been arguments in this thread saying that may not happen, but after what Nagato saw with fat pain would he take that risk?


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Aug 5, 2011)

I hope Itachi doesn't end the battle in one panel by using Tsukiyomi but instead uses Yata Mirror and Totsuka Sword against Nagato.



UltimateDeadpool said:


> Here comes the Jiraiya hype.



Jiraiya could only defeat Nagato if he is trapped in a wooden chair and is unable to move on his own and without his godly powers.


----------



## Addy (Aug 5, 2011)

if nagato turns to  a fucking stone when he absorbs SM chakra and then is defeated but his body is memorialized or some shit like that, i will be disappointed


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (Aug 5, 2011)

Kakashi Hatake said:


> Jiraiya could only defeat Nagato if he is trapped in a wooden chair and is unable to move on his own and without his godly powers.



What Nagato said is canon.

And this fight so far has proven that Nagato was far from helpless, people were thinking that any high-enough ninja could beat Pein if they knew about Nagato.


----------



## vered (Aug 5, 2011)

summers said:


> I dont think he coud have restored himself with Naruto's chakra. With the kyuubi's he could. If getting back to a healthy state was that easy he would have done it before attacking. Plus sage mode would turn him to stone, there have been arguments in this thread saying that may not happen, but after what Nagato saw with fat pain would he take that risk?



its not about easy or not.but it depended on Nagatos will to continue fighting or not.dont forget that he was synched to gedou mazou with the rods, he also tried to use the rod attack to gain full control over naruto with his chakra but the kyubii sage combination was too strong.and ofcourse by the time Naruto arrived most of his chakra was spent.
its true that sucking SM chakra is dangerous but Nagato at that point of time knew about it and knew how it felt as well.and most important of all he still had enough chakra to revive the whole village and Konan was by his side as well.offering him her chakra to at least recover a bit could have been an option.
but you are right that its all about ifs and ifs.
now the situation is different and many debates will be settled.nagato will face a stronger Naruto this time and perhaps even having to face SM powers as well head on.


----------



## vered (Aug 5, 2011)

UltimateDeadpool said:


> Here comes the Jiraiya hype.



yea i mean imagine if Nagato takes on all 3 and dominates?
for you it would be a real treat as a Jiraya fan on all fronts considering Itachi is involved.


----------



## Klue (Aug 5, 2011)

UltimateDeadpool said:


> What Nagato said is canon.
> 
> And this fight so far has proven that Nagato was far from helpless, people were thinking that any high-enough ninja could beat Pein if they knew about Nagato.



Where was he going to gain the chakra while hidden away in his tower, to revitalize himself to combat Jiraiya? 

Unless he would have summoned Bee in his V2 state, hopped out of his walker and cookie-jacked his chakra, like a true gangsta.

Nagato's praise pertained to the those state of affairs back then.


----------



## Chibason (Aug 5, 2011)

Klue said:


> Where was he going to gain the chakra while hidden away in his tower, to revitalize himself to combat Jiraiya?
> 
> Unless he would have summoned Bee in his V2 state, hopped out of his walker and cookie-jacked his chakra, like a true gangsta.
> 
> Nagato's praise pertained to the those state of affairs back then.



Exactly. The statement was made whle he was a crippled using the paths to fight.


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (Aug 5, 2011)

Klue said:


> Where was he going to gain the chakra while hidden away in his tower, to revitalize himself to combat Jiraiya?
> 
> Unless he would have summoned Bee in his V2 state, hopped out of his walker and cookie-jacked his chakra, like a true gangsta.
> 
> Nagato's praise pertained to the those state of affairs back then.



He could get Bijuu chakra from Gedo Mazo. But even then, Nagato was doing very well against Bee and Naruto for being a cripple. Shinra Tensei, double Bansho Tennin, summoning, and all of his other powers. He could do the same against Jiraiya.


----------



## dark messiah verdandi (Aug 5, 2011)

Addy said:


> if nagato turns to  a fucking stone when he absorbs SM chakra and then is defeated but his body is memorialized or some shit like that, i will be disappointed



No reason he would.
He saw it happen like... 2 days ago


----------



## Klue (Aug 5, 2011)

UltimateDeadpool said:


> He could get Bijuu chakra from Gedo Mazo. But even then, Nagato was doing very well against Bee and Naruto for being a cripple. Shinra Tensei, double Bansho Tennin, summoning, and all of his other powers. He could do the same against Jiraiya.



As a crippled, Nagato would get rocked by Jiraiya. There is no reason to over analyze his comment. 

Jiraiya's victory over Pain - in that particular battle - had everything to do with Pain's secret, that being an emaciated Nagato hiding away in the tallest tower. But I won't say anything else, we'll be able to judge his performance in the coming chapters - and hey, we may even see Jiraiya before this war is out.


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (Aug 5, 2011)

Klue said:


> As a crippled, Nagato would get rocked by Jiraiya. There is no reason for over analization.
> 
> Jiraiya's victory over Pain - in that particular battle - had everything to do with Pain's secret, that being an emaciated Nagato hiding away in the tallest tower. But I won't say anything else, we'll be able to judge his performance in the coming chapters - and hey, we may even see Jiraiya before this war is out.



Tell that to Edo Nagato. And back then he still had that mechanical wheelchair with six legs to  move, and could shoot those chakra spikes to try to control Jiraiya, along with all of his other powers: 

01. All 5 elements.
02. All the jutsus Jiraiya taught him,
03. Mirrored Surface Attacker.
04. Deva Powers.
05. Asura Powers.
06. Human Powers.
07. Animal Powers.
08. Hungry Ghost Powers.
09. Hell Powers.
10. Gedo Mazo.

And if Jiraiya bypassed Pein to find Nagato, Pein could had been summoned by Nagato. 

True, we may see Jiraiya again.


----------



## Klue (Aug 5, 2011)

UltimateDeadpool said:


> Tell that to Edo Nagato. And back then he still had that mechanical wheelchair with six legs to  move, and could shoot those chakra spikes to try to control Jiraiya, along with all of his other powers:
> 
> 01. All 5 elements.
> 02. All the jutsus Jiraiya taught him,
> ...



If you want to make it seem as if crippled Nagato was a difficult battle for Jiraiya - not something any high level shinobi would win, then fine. But his praiseful comment only pertained to those current state of affairs.

Current Nagato had nothing to do with it.

*Edit*: Wait, I'm a fucking moron. 

The source of Nagato's praise was most likely the trap and illusion Jiraiya caught the three Pain's in - with the idea that, had he known about Nagato all along, he would have used it to score a total victory.

Thinking about it from that perspective, it really wouldn't matter if Nagato is emaciated or not; Jiraiya wins under those circumstances:


He has knowledge of Pain's secret
Nagato isn't expecting him capable of using genjutsu at that level.


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (Aug 5, 2011)

Klue said:


> If you want to make it seem as if crippled Nagato was a difficult battle for Jiraiya - not something any high level shinobi would win, then fine. But his praiseful comment only pertained to those current state of affairs.
> 
> Current Nagato had nothing to do with it.
> 
> ...



The only difference between current Nagato and former Nagato is that he he's now an immortal zombie.


----------



## ZE (Aug 5, 2011)

And that now he has knowledge on the frog song, which was the only jutsu Jiraiya had capable of doing anything to Pain. Chances are Jiraiya wouldn?t beat this Nagato no matter how many times they fought because this Nagato has knowledge on the frog song and wouldn?t underestimate Jiraiya. 

And the fact that now Nagato would be able to walk out of the highest tower of the rain village and not be obliged to stay in his chair listening to Jiraiya?s song or waiting for Jiraiya to strike. 

And that he now doesn?t have to be protected by Konan. 

And that he now is complete. 

And that this Nagato is bloodlusted while the Pain Jiraiya fought was testing Jiraiya using one body at a time.

And that now this Nagato can use his strongest jutsus because he doesn?t have to worry about destroying his village.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Aug 5, 2011)

T-Bag said:


> everyone should know he's not beating itachi lol



Indeed, beating is too soft a word

He will annihilate  him


----------



## Klue (Aug 5, 2011)

UltimateDeadpool said:


> The only difference between current Nagato and former Nagato is that he he's now an immortal zombie.



An immortal zombie that can walk.


----------



## Googleplex (Aug 5, 2011)

UltimateDeadpool said:


> What Nagato said is canon.
> 
> And this fight so far has proven that Nagato was far from helpless, people were thinking that any high-enough ninja could beat Pein if they knew about Nagato.



Contextually, what Nagato said referred to when Nagato was actually down; the Genjutsu.
Had Jiraiya gone to Nagato directly when he was oblivious to the Genjutsu -- thus knowing the secret -- Jiraiya would've unequivocally won. 

I believe that the anime was clearer when it had Pain say -- after Jiraiya missed the shot to exploit the secret -- "even if you know, you still could not win", this signified that Jiraiya _missed_ the shot to exploit the secret.
Jiraiya's victory would be due to circumstance, not power.

Though if Jiraiya's hype of Nagato (and other sources of hype) live on, then that actually suggests Jiraiya stands no chance of beating Nagato.
For instance, Pain only acknowledged Naruto as the shinobi that gave Pain so much trouble, not Jiraiya but rather Naruto; this is a Naruto that exceeded Jiraiya and Minato.
Even then we got the message that Nagato could have won overall because as you pointed out, we learnt he was not helpless- in fact he was confident he could "finish this" with Naruto.

But the contemporary Nagato should solidify that Jiraiya stood no chance because at the moment Naruto is using his best transformation thus far yet he was bested by in two panels (Shinra Tensei towards Bee, Itachi and Naruto and Human Realm power). 

So if anything this is hype for Nagato, not Jiraiya.
In fact contextually I cannot see Jiraiya being referenced at all, nor can I fathom it.


----------



## P (Aug 5, 2011)

Klue said:


> An immortal zombie that can walk.



And fly              .


----------



## T-Bag (Aug 5, 2011)

Darth Sidious said:


> Indeed, beating is too soft a word
> 
> He will annihilate  him



I think you took it the wrong lmao. I mean like nagato is not taking itachi down cuz he a bad mothafukaaa


----------



## Judecious (Aug 6, 2011)

T-Bag said:


> I think you took it the wrong lmao. I mean like nagato is not taking itachi down cuz he a bad mothafukaaa



Prime Nagato has both the power of the younger and older son.  Itachi is not in his league smh


----------



## Deleted member 175252 (Aug 6, 2011)

Judecious said:


> Prime Nagato has both the power of the younger and older son.  Itachi is not in his league smh



Nagato > itachi


----------



## MS81 (Aug 6, 2011)

I honestly think he's taking Naruto Chakra, so he can become the rikudou to his full potential.....


----------



## Black☆Star (Aug 6, 2011)

MS81 said:


> I honestly think he's taking Naruto Chakra, so he can become the rikudou to his full potential.....



He could have say Preta Path instead of Human Path, and we know that Human Path can only read minds and remove souls


----------



## Yachiru (Aug 6, 2011)

Black☆Star said:


> He could have say Preta Path instead of Human Path, and we know that Human Path can only read minds and remove souls



You know, Human Path rips souls outta the victim's *head*, not the belly 

It's Kyuubi that's getting crushed.


----------



## Black☆Star (Aug 6, 2011)

Yachiru said:


> You know, Human Path rips souls outta the victim's *head*, not the belly
> 
> It's Kyuubi that's getting crushed.



Is that stated somewhere...must have missed it


----------



## Jizznificent (Aug 6, 2011)

*A good way Kishi could showcase the Hell Path's ability with Edo Nagato...*

nagato could use the hell path to heal all summons that need a fix up. 



Black☆Star said:


> Is that stated somewhere...must have missed it


he could be right. usually when a someone is human path'ed, on the head, the victim goes brain dead, which usually seems to be a signal that they are about to get their soul sucked. but in this case when nagato human path'ed naruto, naruto didn't seem brain dead to me; he was still able to speak a few words in the last panel.


----------



## Black☆Star (Aug 6, 2011)

Jizznificent said:


> he could be right. usually when a someone is human path'ed, on the head, the victim goes brain dead, which usually seems to be a signal that they are about to get their soul sucked. but in this case when nagato human path'ed naruto, naruto didn't seem brain dead to me; he was still able to speak a few words.



Well...maybe he touches their head to read their minds.. hence the brain dead thing . Once he's done he removes the soul of the victim .

I remember Human Path Realm removing two souls, that fodder and Shizune's, each time he read their minds before removing their souls


----------



## Jizznificent (Aug 6, 2011)

^ could be...


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Aug 6, 2011)

I would like to see Nagato use some of the jutsus that Jiraiya taught and also usage of the 6 elemental types of chakra, which is something that was stated years ago.

Makes me wonder if he'll pull again the Chou Shinra Tensei attack he used to destroy Konoha.


----------



## 10kmanuel (Aug 6, 2011)

ya his a beast for sure


----------



## 10kmanuel (Aug 6, 2011)

when itachi hit him with the Amaterasu!
i started laughing, itachi is a beast 
we all know that but nagato is in a level 
of his own to i knew that jutsu would'nt hold those 
two am really wish he finds a way to free himself 
from kabuto, maybe thats wats gonna happen
i dont care how strong naruto got, he cant take out 
madara and kabuto seem pretty strong to and sasuke 
once they reveal his eternal sharingan, narutos gonna need all the help he can get


----------



## T-Bag (Aug 6, 2011)

Judecious said:


> Prime Nagato has both the power of the younger and older son.  Itachi is not in his league smh



talk when nagato is no longer kabutos bitch lol


----------



## Combine (Aug 6, 2011)

Interesting idea about Human path being used on the Kyuubi, because it is strange that up until now, the path was only used to extract souls via the head and not the stomach. Like someone said, could be a case where Naruto goes out on a limb to save the Kyuubi and help it out to earn some respect.

Definitely want to see what Asura path can do. That path got trolled hard both during the Kakashi fight and of course, when Naruto returned. Didn't have much battle time, so there's a lot Kishi could do with it that'd be new.

And of course, who knows what Hell realm could be used for.


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 6, 2011)

Lol at people saying Itachi isn't in his league, I love Nagato but come on.


----------



## Goobalith (Aug 7, 2011)

Agreed, they are pretty even although I find Nagato superior in pure power while Itachi makes better use of his intellect and skill. Its just a pity they can't be a tag team anymore.


----------



## Danchou (Aug 7, 2011)

He was pretty beast but it was kind of silly for Naruto and Bee to fall for his tricks since they should have more than enough intel on what his powers are.


----------



## Good Boy Turned Bad (Aug 7, 2011)

Nagato + Healthy + All His Powers + Immortal Edo Tensei = HAXX GOD

 Nagato is going to lose because Kabuto is going to be an idiot and try to control him instead of letting him do what he does. Be Haxx Awesome.


----------



## Yachiru (Aug 7, 2011)

Good Boy Turned Bad said:


> Nagato + Healthy + All His Powers + Immortal Edo Tensei = HAXX GOD
> 
> Nagato is going to lose because Kabuto is going to be an idiot and try to control him instead of letting him do what he does. Be Haxx Awesome.



Nagato will break free, cuz Kabuto is really stupid.


----------



## Good Boy Turned Bad (Aug 8, 2011)

Yachiru said:


> Nagato will break free, cuz Kabuto is really stupid.



 Yes I can see it all now. It will go like this.

 Bee and Itachi grab Naruto, they jump back. The 3 prepare for a fight. Nagato becomes complete. Then he breaks free with his awesomeness. It flashs to Kabuto.
Kabuto: WWWHHHAAAAA....
 Itachi smiles than starts walking to Nagato. Bee starts walking, Naruto looks confused.
Naurto: He's abo... !!!
Itachi: It's ok Naruto.
Bee: Yeah muthafucka chalax.
Nagato: Yeah when Bee hit he(flasback of Bee's lariat on Nagato), I realized I could use his Chakra. But I needed more. So I attacked you to take yours as to not alert the guy thats controling me. I'm sorry, Naruto.
Itachi: I thought as much.
Narutosmiles) Its ok.
Beerap) YYEEAAHH, I knew you could beat that bitchass jutsu cause the god ninja Nagato is numba 1. YYEEAAHH.
Voice: Well thats unexpected.
 The 4 turn to the voice. Some important ninja are shown. Maybe Kages going over the war in a meeting or fights on the battlefield. Madara is revealed looking down at with the Neo Pains behind him.
Madara: I knew Kabuto(Itachi and Naruto react to the name, Nagato and Bee react to the reaction) would betray me, but his Edo's betraying him.(smirks)
Nagato: Do you know this Kabuto?
Naruto: Yeah. He was Orochimaru's subordinate, that spied on Sasori.
 Nagato remembers the kid with white hair and glasses. The 4 get in a fighting stance ready for a fight. Some important ninja are shown. Maybe Kages going over the war in a meeting or fights on the battlefield. Nagato reacts.
Itachiglares) Here they come.
Madarawhispers) Get them.
 The 6 Neo paths jump from behind Madara, they target Naruto and Bee. Nagato raises his hand to do something awesome. While still heading toward Naruto and Bee, they stare at Nagato. Itachi stops Nagato. Nagato looks at Itachi.
Nagato: Can't you feel how strong they are? They aren't like us.
Itachi: I Know. They were made by him(Nagato and Itachi glace up at Madara, who is still staring at them). The best thing we can do is believe in Naruto(flashbacks of Itachi giving Naruto the crow, an Nagato reviving the leaf ninja) that he can survive(flash to Naruto and Bee fighting off 3 paths each with taijutsu) while we take out Madara than find Kabuto, besides Bee is with him.
Madara: You want to find Kabuto? He's over there(points to a mountain in the distants) hiding in a cave.
 Some important ninja are shown. Maybe Kages going over the war in a meeting or fights on the battlefield. Flash to Kabuto in his cave hideout looking at his board.
Kabuto: How did he break free?
Nagato: He could be lying.
Itachi: No. If he has no use for someone their expendable. We who use to in Akatsuki know better than anyone else(flashback of Akatsuki members).  Let's take him out then get Kabuto.
Nagato: No
Itachi: What?
Nagato: You go get this Kabuto, I'll take Madara(Madara smirks).
Itachi: You sure?
Nagato: Yes. I'll be find. This will be quicker, there are alot of lives at stake here.
Itachi: Ok. We'll met up an catch up to Bee and Naruto to give support to the rest of the shinobi army.
 Itachi dashes off in the direction off the mountain Kabuto is hiding in. Nagato turns to face Madara, they stare at each other.
Nagatoglares at Madara) I see you have my eye.
Madarasmiles at Nagato) Yeah, I " convinced" Konan to tell me where they were(Nagato's glare turns into a scowl, he puts his hands together like Naruto, and releases a gigantic amount of chakra. Madara still smiling). This is going to be fun.
 The closing line will be 3 epic matches. Who will win? How will they affect the war? Sidenote: Naruto will be on break next month.

 Everyone Would Go Insane


----------



## Saru (Aug 8, 2011)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> I would like to see Nagato use some of the jutsus that Jiraiya taught and also usage of the 6 elemental types of chakra, which is something that was stated years ago.
> 
> Makes me wonder if he'll pull again the Chou Shinra Tensei attack he used to destroy Konoha.



This. Are we ever going to see that ability?



Megalith said:


> Agreed, they are pretty even although I find Nagato superior in pure power while Itachi makes better use of his intellect and skill. Its just a pity they can't be a tag team anymore.



I have a feeling... Didn't Itachi say that the two of them together could do almost anything? Hopefully, we will get to see this tag team in action... Perhaps against Madara?


----------

